# Let's play the Sims 2!



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hey.
So I frequent a big scary forum that rhymes with SomethingLawful, and on one of the visits to the Games forum I saw something that could be pretty cool. Basically, we're going to play the Sims 2.

For anyone who's been living under a rock for the past eight years:


> The Sims 2 is a strategic life simulation computer game developed by Maxis and published by Electronic Arts. It is the sequel to the best-selling computer game, The Sims, which debuted on February 4, 2000.
> 
> The Sims 2 essentially revolves around the same concept as its predecessor. Players are free to control their Sims (as they interact with their virtual surroundings) engaging in various mundane activities and forming relationships in a manner similar to real life. Like its predecessor, The Sims does not have a defined final goal; gameplay is open-ended. Sims 2, however, has life goals, wants and fears, the fulfillment of which can produce both positive or negative outcomes. All Sims age, and can live over 100 Sim days depending on the degree of which their aspirations are fulfilled (although some items can extend a Sim's lifespan further).
> 
> The Sims 2 builds on its predecessor by allowing Sims, the simulated human characters, to age through six stages of life and incorporating a more powerful 3D graphics engine. It was first released on September 14, 2004 and became an instant success, having sold a then-record one million copies in its first ten days. In addition to its commercial success, The Sims 2 was well received by critics. As of July 26, 2007, The Sims 2 has sold more than 13 million units worldwide and is the best-selling PC game of 2004. A sequel, The Sims 3, was announced by EA in November 2006 and is scheduled for release in 2009. As of April 2008, The Sims 2 website celebrated 100 million copies of The Sims series sold.


The premise of what I want to do here is simple. I'd like five people to give me character descriptions feasable in the Sims 2. I have no expansion packs because my computer rejects them for some reason, but I've downloaded some costum content off modthesims2.com for clothing and such.
After we have the five people, I'm going to build a house, stick them in it, turn 'Free Will' on, watch what happens and take pictures.
This is more fun than it sounds, because when left alone the sims are absolutely retarded. They'll set themselves on fire, drown in the pool or attack other sims without God (the player) intervening.

If you want to participate, here's the form:

The name of your sim, first names only:
*The first name only thing is because you can't pick surnames for individual sims if you create them in one go to put in a house. The may not be in the same family, but they'll have the same surname.*

Male/Female

Age (Toddler, Child, Teen, Adult, Elderly)
*Toddlers have no responsabilities, and are pretty boring.
Children are curious and have to go to school and do their homework. They'll sometimes bring home a friend.
Teenagers have school and start being attracted to other teenagers. I'll probably have to interfere if people create teenagers or children and these don't do their homework enough, otherwise a social worker kidnaps them.
Adults have left school, but now need to find jobs. They can get married or pregnant. Males can get pregnant from aliens, too.
Elderly sims are usually retired, they lumber around and have to pee all the time.*

Skin/Hair/Eye color
*Approximations please. I have many eyecolours, even ones that don't exist. Also odd eyes :)*

Hair Style
*Again, approximation. Lots of stuff, I can change your hairtyle later on if you don't like it.*

Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards
*Makeup is mostly limited to full face paintings, but I can also give them some scars or moles or things like that.*

Attire
*General description.*

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality
*Birth signs are here. Tell me if you want me to mess around with some personality points, i.e. make you lazier, nicer, more aggressive etc. They do have to be based on these though.*
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/6276/8640d0a195498c56da58558nk1.jpg

Pick an Aspiration
*As toddlers and children, Sims aspire only to "Grow Up", but upon becoming teens, the player must assign Sims one of five life aspirations: Family (befriending family members, marrying and raising a large family), Fortune (wealth and prestige), Knowledge (skill enhancement and life experience), Popularity (making friends and socializing) and Romance (frequent and varied romantic relationships and interactions) *

Career you desire
*Athletics, Business, Crime, Law Enforcement, Medicine, Military, Politics, Science and Slacker are the original careers, and I've added Priest, Artist and Legionnaire.*

If it sounds like fun, register away. And let's try and decide on a family name. Like the Dragonfly Family or something.

PS: I have no idea where this belongs, so um mods please take this to a more appropriate forum if need be. I thought about the Games forum here but it's for words games mostly right :/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Okay now it actually HAS the signs ):<


----------



## Jetx

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

May as well see how this goes


The name of your sim, first names only:
*Jetx*

*Male*/Female

Age (Toddler, Child, Teen, *Adult*, Elderly)

Skin/Hair/Eye color
White skin, brown hair, blue eyes

Hair Style
Pretty long and straight (or messy works too since I usually straighten it)

Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards
None. Don't mind a scar, though. :D

Attire
Um. Jeans. Dark top. Yeah.

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality
I'm technically aries but you'd be better off making me really sloppy, lazy and shy. Aquarius looks about right

Pick an Aspiration
Family (befriending family members, marrying and raising a large family)

Career you desire
Slacker (o_o?)


----------



## Icalasari

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Eric
Male
Teen
Brown Eyes
Brown, Reiker-style Hair (Reiker, as in the one with the beard from Star Trek: TNG)
White Skin
Glasses, Dark T-shirt and shorts, Peachfuzz mustache
Scorpio
Family OR Knowledge (surprise me)
Medicine OR Science (again, surprise me)

I am basing this off myself (although Scorpio with this doesn't ENTIRELY fit me, it is close, and it is my real-life sign anyways)


----------



## Cheetah

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

This sounds fun. P=

Name: Cheetah
Female
Age: Teenager
Skin/Hair/Eye colour: Really pale/coppery-red/grey-ish blue
Hairstyle: Long. Reaaaaaaly long. Not to the ankles, but a bit past the hips. P=
Face: Freckles. =X
Clothes: Jeans and a dark t-shirt.
Birth Sign: Gemini
Aspiration: Knowledge
Career: Science


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Zeph

Male

Child

Pale Skin
Blonde Hair
Grey Eyes

Long, untidy hair if possible.

No special features really...

Sort of light-coloured stuff, probably T-shirts and shorts or something.

Pisces

Aspires to Grow Up, but then when he grows up, Knowledge.

Wants to be an Artist.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

The name of your sim, first names only:
*Flora*

Male/*Female*

Age (Toddler, *Child, *Teen, Adult, Elderly)

Skin/Hair/Eye color
Pale/Brown/Blue(or blue-gray)

Hair Style
Shoulder-length

Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards
Glasses, freckles, nothing else really.

Attire
Blue stuff, cause I love blue stuff.

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality
*Virgo*

Pick an Aspiration
Grow Up as a Child, then Knowledge.  (I'm such a geek.  Castform, you stole my Aspiration. *silly giggle*)

Career you desire
Medicine. (I wanted Show Business, but as you don't have University...)


----------



## Ramsie

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Name: Ramsie
Female
Teen
Pale/dark blonde/blue
Hairstyle: Shoulder Length
Glasses
Attire: Red stuff
Aries
Aspiration: Knowledge
Career: Artist


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

I have this game, too! I like making mansions. Or spikes come out of the ground.

The name of your sim, first names only:
Mark

*Male*/Female

Age (Toddler, Child, Teen, *Adult*, Elderly)

Skin/Hair/Eye color
Slightly tan, Dark Brown Hair, Medium Blue Eyes.

Hair Style
Flat & Straight.

Facial Appearance
Glasses with dark, almost black rims. 

Attire
Navy Blue shirt and Green pants. Colorful swimming trunks. Black Pajamas.

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality
Sloppy-Neat: 4 filled in.
Shy-Outgoing: 3 filled in.
Lazy-Active: 5 filled in.
Serious-Playful: 8 filled in.
Grouchy-Nice: 5 filled in.

Pick an Aspiration
Knoweledge, please.

Career you desire
Science.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Okay, stop right there everyone! Can't have too many people otherwise it'll be a bitch to manage and my computer will probably slow down a little :/
It's pretty cool this caught on so quickly. I'll probably do another edition if this lasts till the end :) Thanks to everyone who joined.

Making your sims now, expect an update in a couple of hours with the house and stuff.


----------



## Sireafi

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

I've seen houses that are hacked so there are like fifty members in the house at once. Heehee.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

The name of your sim, first names only: Giggles

Male

Age: Adult

Skin/Hair/Eye color: Ultrapale skin, black hair, cyan eyes. Make those eyes tiny if possible. 

Hair Style: A combover, please :D

Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards: Giggles has a handlebar moustache and the largest pair of glasses avalible.

Attire: White T-Shirt (stained if possible) and blue jeans.

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality: Sagittarius.

Pick an Aspiration: Romance

Career you desire: Military (Give me 20, Pvt. Giggles!)

EDIT: Noooo, almost made it. :(
Well, next time you do one, can you put Pvt. Giggles in it please?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



The Quicker Picker-Upper said:


> EDIT: Noooo, almost made it. :(
> Well, next time you do one, can you put Pvt. Giggles in it please?


Sure!



Sireafi said:


> I've seen houses that are hacked so there are like fifty members in the house at once. Heehee.


I know but Christ that sounds like a real nightmare D:

Okay, so since I said five people would participate, we already have a couple ready for the next house.

House 1 (starts either today or tomorrow):
Jetx with, um, Jetx
Icalasari with Eric
Cheetah with... Cheetah :D
Zephyrous Castform with Zeph
Flora and Ashes with Flora

House 2 ( in about one and a half months, if all goes well)
Ramsie with Ramsie
Blastoise428 with Mark
The Quicker Picker-Upper with Giggles

See you later.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> I know but Christ that sounds like a real nightmare D:
> 
> Okay, so since I said five people would participate, we already have a couple ready for the next house.
> 
> House 1 (starts either today or tomorrow):
> Jetx with, um, Jetx
> Icalasari with Eric
> Cheetah with... Cheetah :D
> Zephyrous Castform with Zeph
> Flora and Ashes with Flora
> 
> House 2 ( in about one and a half months, if all goes well)
> Ramsie with Ramsie
> Blastoise428 with Mark
> The Quicker Picker-Upper with Giggles
> 
> See you later.


Thanks! 
Heh, Giggles will be alone in a house with two women. Add his Romance aspiration to that, and... XD

EDIT: Oh crap. Just one woman...Poor Giggles is probably going to get into quite a few fights. :)


----------



## Sireafi

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I know but Christ that sounds like a real nightmare D:


Leave it on freewill, keep twenty-five refrigerators, motherlode a few times, twenty-five bathrooms, fifty bed, a maid and some televisions and they're good to go. ;D

However what that does to your computer is like aaahhhhh.


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Ok, so I haven't played The Sims in a while but this sounds like tons of fun so perhaps I could be put into the next house maybe?

Name: Mhally (yeah yeah naming it after myself, I'm boring, what.) 

Female

Age: Teen or Adult, whichever there are fewer of.

Skin/Hair/Eye color: Fairly light/Light brown or dark blonde-ish/odd eyes? I don't really care, make it crazy.

Hair Style: Again I don't really care, maybe wavyish long hair, or long hair in a ponytail. Really it's not a big deal to me, but it'd be cool to have really long hair or fairly long hair in a ponytail.

Facial Appearance: Mm, maybe glasses and a scar maybe or something? And a pointy nose. XD

Attire: Uh, a coat or something would be cool, other than that just normal clothes I guess, but you can put me in crazy clothes if you feel like it, uh... yeah actually, my only request is to have a coat or jacket, other than that you can go crazy.

Birth Sign: How about Taurus, that looks interesting.

Aspiration: Fortune or Romance, whatever you think will end up being more interesting.

Career you desire: Uh... I really don't care but maybe something like Medicine or Science or.. Legionnaire, hehe. Again, though, pick something else if you think it'll make things more interesting. I'm all for interesting.

Is that alright?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Yeah, this does sound like tons of fun. Could you maybe put me in the next house, like Mhals?

Name: Arkra

Female

Age:  
Teen

Skin/Hair/Eye color: 
Tan-ish/Black/Brown.

Hair Style: 
Wavy hair. I don't particularly mind, really.

Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards: 
Glasses.

Attire: 
Red shirt, black jeans. That's all, really.

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality: 
Pisces

Pick an Aspiration: 
Knowledge

Career you desire: 
Let's try Law Enforcement, that sounds interesting.

If you don't have room though, that's all right.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

I hate to be annoying and badgery, but will there be screenshots? I want to see some Sims burn. :D

EDIT: Oops neverminds.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

And we’re off.

The Dragonfly Family, Day 1







Cheetah, our only female that’s anywhere near legal. Longest hair I could find, I’m afraid, but you do have freckles.
You’re interested the most by the paranormal, entertainment and sci-fi while you find health, food, sports and fashion less interesting than a three-hour documentary on paint drying. Good candidate for an alien abduction by the creepy alien rapist who lives a county away.







Jetx, the lone family man who’s adopted a bunch of children or something, idk. Permanent rope burn under his eye for reasons better left unknown, let’s just say it involved a clown, a bear, and a can of mace.
Your passions are food, travel, the paranormal, the environment and entertainment. Fashion, work and culture disinterest you.
Congratulations, you are now a proud hippie.







Eric, our teenage sandal-wearing rebel. Little sympathy? More serious than Sirius? Family aspiration sounds about right.
You absolutely love fashion, sci-fi and sports, a combination that no doubt show the balance in you and will no doubt grant you the admiration of your school buddies. On the other hand, your hate for entertainment, crime and the environment burn with the intensity of an exploding sun. Hopefully you’ll do something about all those trees around the house.


Zeph, a children. A children is short, and thus can not be photographed correctly. That is okay, there are pictures of a children Zeph in a update.
You adore school and are mildly interested in the paranormal, and money, politics, the environment and crime make you cringe. Pretty good for our Knowledge aspiration and artist career, you can draw angry comics of politician getting raped by the environment with money, all of this caused by the aliens.

Flora, resident little girl, sure to provide us with cuteness. Again, too short to have a proper picture.
You’re interested in toys, school (Christ what is up with you children) and sports, entertainment and crime make you cry. Pretty straight forward, really.

Alright, let’s move these nerds in.

Now, the second they were dropped off by the taxi they immediately entered the house. This shows a surprising amount of initiative since sims usually just hang out in the front lawn and play Red Hands with each other until they get hungry and go inside to eat charred messes called food.
Could it be that this family has gathered more intelligence than others? The start of a whole new era of living!






Nah just kidding they went up to dick around in the bathroom. And by dick around I mean stay inside the bathroom for four Sim hours.
You know just doing the usual stuff.






For some reason the kids all went up to the thing and were all FUCK YES A BATHTUB!
So I changed it to a shower.

Then Cheetah was all






BATHTUB CELEBRATION HUGZ






no no please have mercy no no  no stop

I mean






Hell no!

Then he immediately gave Zeph and Flora a peck on the cheek. It’s not the last time you’ll see Eric do this kind of passive-aggressive stuff.






Jetx relieves the tension by tickling Eric out of the blue. 






Flora brings up maths and Zeph is immeditaly enthralled by the converstaion, practically jumped out of his skin.
Neeerrds

Just then







NOOGIE




























Oh hey look how cute the boys are going to play a MANLY MAN game FOR MEN of Punch U Punch Me and the kids are playing Cops and Robbers isn’t it nice in the midst of all this violen





aaaaaaaa






AAAAAAAAAAAAAA






Eric’s kind of a dick.






Then again, so is Cheetah.

Moreso perhaps, since she just gossiped with Eric about Flora while she was standing right behind her.
They’re teenagers I guess.

Some visitors arrive to welcome the newcomers and someone finally escapes the bathroom’s magnetic field long enough to go greet them. Good job Jetx.

It kind of breaks the spell though since everyone leaves after that. Maybe they were just staying for Jetx because they love him :talking:

As soon as Eric arrives downstairs, he realizes he’s hungry and makes a TV Dinner, failing miserably and burning that shit. He doesn’t put the kitchen on fire though. Damnit






Hahaha, as soon as he’s done eating that nasty pseudo-food Cheetah sets down some perfect lunch meat sandwiches. Probably out of spite.

The whole group sets down to eat in a Norman Rockwell-esque manner, except Eric.






He sulks and starts playing the piano. For three hours straight.

The other guys are still having lunch at this point when WHAMMO







Random NPC girl in bikini the HELL out of nowhere. She then proceeds to sit at the table, eat Eric’s sandwich and piss off Cheetah. Eric keeps turning his head to the rest of the family with an air of disdain, his bladder and hunger meters quickly getting lower.






Hate-filled sideways glance.






He apparently really sucks at this, too.

Cheetah goes to grill some hot dogs after they all finish cleaning up, but





Hey, you can’t get it right all the time v:talking:v

At this point Beethoven realizes he has to piss really badly and jets to the bathroom, making it in time. 






Cheetah apparently burned the sausages so badly they managed to screw the bread up, too.






‘What do you think of Mccain?’










'He's a rat who's gonna ruin America, that's what.’
Hey, he’s our Knowledge aspiration with a want to become an artist.

Flora goes to take a nap on the couch. Jetx sits down on the armchair next to her and stares at the sleeping child for about half an hour. Creepy.






Eric tries his luck at making Mac and Cheese.






And fails. Again. He resigns himself to eating that nasty shit.






Shit, he’s caught it too. Proceeded to play for two hours before going to the bathroom and then to bed. I’m pretty sure Flora was already asleep by this time.






THE DWARF STATUE KICKING CHANNEL. What you’re missing is the strangely erotic music playing during this, indicating that the Dragonfly family gets messed up channels.






Jetx has a small aneurysm.






Hmmm.






Yep.

After eating his burnt hot dog, Eric goes outside with Bikini Girl in mind, probably to make a pass at her. However, Bikini Girl was too busy playing darts with Cool Dude so Eric just stared at him malevolently instead. 






And at this point we reached midnight, so that’s the end of day 1. In closure:






Things worth noting:
- Eric and Zeph both worked pretty hard on their creativity today, getting three and two points respectively.
- Despite not having very high neatness, Zeph  and Cheetah cleaned up all the time.
- Eric has the Death Touch, all food that comes in contact with him spontaneously combusts.
- I'm not funny.


----------



## Cryssie

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> For some reason the kids all went up to the thing and were all FUCK YES A BATHTUB!
> 
> [...]
> 
> - I'm not funny.


You kidding? That bathtub thing had me in _stitches_. xD


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

I'd like to join!

The name of your sim, first names only:
Esp

Male/Female:
Male

Age (Toddler, Child, Teen, Adult, Elderly);
Adult.

Skin/Hair/Eye color
Skin colour: Pale
Hair: Brown, or dark Blond. Whatever appeals more to you.
Eye colour: Blue, but more darkish than light.

Hair Style
Uhm, not longish but not too short either... (I have the Sims 2, and there wasn't anything that resembled mine too much. I wasn't too happy.)
Either that or a spiky hairstyle. Nothing too extravagant.

Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards:
No beards, Glasses, or Makeup. The face should be normal, and should have a not too pointy or crooked/hooked nose. Just something normal. CAN I HAVE THE ELF EARS PLEASE? 8DDD;
(I had them on my game, so you should have them too... Unless you removed them.)

Attire:
Black clothing, nothing that stands out too much. *Is wearing all black aside from the white text on his t-shirt which reads: 'I don't suffer from insanity, I enjoy it!'.*

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality: Cancer, but prefferably with 7+ Niceness points, and low tidiness.

Pick an Aspiration: Romantic. Apparently it's the funniest 8D;;

Career: Crime, Medicine or Science. Crime sounds more fun, but Medicine is more me-ish.


----------



## Cheetah

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Oh man. XD This is better than reality TV, by far. It's stupid, but it's _honest_ stupid, not scripted stupid.

Or as honest-stupid as a computer can get.

Mom'll probably be wondering why I'm snickering at 8 in the morning. :D;;


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Wow. Cracked a few good laughs from this. Zeph looks cool, for a child. I wonder what he'll look like as a Teen?

Anyway, some good stuff. The house looks awesome too! Makes me want to make a family and let them do free reign too... except playing games makes my internet disconnect randomly and occasionally I get the blue screen of *DEEEAAAAATH!!!!!* or the PC just restarts.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Vince

Male

Adult

Light Brown/Black/Dark Brown

Much like Simon Cowell.

A goatee and beard.

Probably in rockeresque outfits with an MP3 player.

Capricorn, I think.

Artistic/Romantic, really.

Military.

Question: Can you get the kids on PS2?


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

The name of your Sim, first names only:
Ketsu

Download. All CC from MTS2. Also, the default eyes won't effect you.

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality: Leo, subtract 4 points from Outgoing, add 2 to Nice and 2 to Neat.

Pick an Aspiration: Family

Career: Arts & Crafts (If you have Seasons) or Science.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

I think I died laughing. XD Those are hilarious.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Also, If you want, I can take a household off your hands. And by that I mean the one I'm in. My computer likes EX packs.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

I love you. the pictures had me laughing my face off. Now I'm faceless! oh noe!

I wish to join if I can?

The name of your sim, first names only:
Ed

*Male*/Female

Age (Toddler, Child, *Teen*, Adult, Elderly)


Skin/Hair/Eye color
Pale skin, blonde, yellow eyes

Hair Style
Long, with bangs. Braided or ponytailed.

Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards
if you can get it, a small scar over his right eye. Nothing else, really.

Attire
Black pants, red t-shirt.  beyond that, go nuts.

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality
Gemini

Pick an Aspiration
Knowledge (skill enhancement and life experience)

Career you desire
Military


hay look it's Edward. o:


----------



## Flora

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Oh my God Castform Zeph is ADORABLE!

Flora is too.

Hehe, liking school is like me.

EDIT: Castform, you get the blue screen of deeeeeeeeeeeeeeath too?

And now for a random Sims 2 moment, brought to you by Sims 2 Nightlife:

Me: *tries to make person*
Girl: *comes up in very revealing outfit*
Me: MY EYES!!!!


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Name: Thorn
Sex: Female
Age: Teen
Skin: Second to palest shade, please
Hair: Red, down to shoulder blades
Eyes: Hazel
Hair Style: Rather wavy, but not curly, and she _hate hate hates_ wearing it up.
Facial Appearance: No lipstick please, and the only other thing is her freckles. Extremely noticable freckles.
Attire: Oh uh this means your clothes? OK then, something like jeans and a white T-shirt :3
Birth Sign: Cancer (Add extra stuff wherever. Make it on your opinion of me. But take one off "Neat" and stick it on "Outgoing." I'm not _that_ shy.)
Asperation: Knowledge 
Career: Science~


----------



## Ambipom

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

next house plz

Name: Eric

Male

Age: Child

Skin/Hair/Eye color: Tan/Black/brown

Hair Style: 
Long and messy and awesome. 

Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards: one or two freckles.

Attire: Orange shirt, blue pants.

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality: Libra

Pick an Aspiration: Grow Up (Then Popularity)

Career you desire: Artist

Maybe the family could be the Teecod family.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

My favorite quotes:



> Congratulations, you are now a proud hippie.





> For some reason the kids all went up to the thing and were all FUCK YES A BATHTUB!





> Flora brings up maths and Zeph is immeditaly enthralled by the converstaion, practically jumped out of his skin.
> Neeerrds





> Hahaha, as soon as he’s done eating that nasty pseudo-food Cheetah sets down some perfect lunch meat sandwiches. Probably out of spite.





> Cheetah apparently burned the sausages so badly they managed to screw the bread up, too





> ‘What do you think of Mccain?’
> 'He's a rat who's gonna ruin America, that's what.’





> Eric has the Death Touch, all food that comes in contact with him spontaneously combusts.





> I'm not funny.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Likewise.

Hehe, in truth, I kinda AM a nerd.  I mean, *points to shirt* I'm wearing a shirt that says the NERD HERD!


----------



## Icalasari

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Oh god, I am evil! :D

Can Sims kill each other? If so, then I will likely be the killer. YAY! :DDDD


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

If they did the game would be M not T. Unless you count setting a fire.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

If I'd posted here earlier, I'd probably be the one who drove everyone so insane that they commited suicide with a toothbrush. I'm not kidding. *Evil Glare*

He's crazy.


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Oh man this is one of the most hilarious things I have ever seen, it is incredibly incredible.

I laughed so hard at the bathtub thing. XD


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Yes, the bathtub thing was pretty hilarious. I especially liked: "So and so is a jerk..." "Then again, so is so and so." (I can't REMEMBER the names, okay? :D!)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

So I take it I can continue then! And Ketsu, it's a very nice offer but I think I'll just do this on my own really, and it'd be confusing to have two households going on at the same time.

Okay, quick poll: Who do you think will die first?

I'm in the process of slowly finishing up day two now, by the by.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> So I take it I can continue then! And Ketsu, it's a very nice offer but I think I'll just do this on my own really, and it'd be confusing to have two households going on at the same time.
> 
> Okay, quick poll: Who do you think will die first?
> 
> I'm in the process of slowly finishing up day two now, by the by.


Eric will. His food cooking skills will have him go out burning. *BURNING ALIVE!* >:D

Not that I want him to die. Every epic needs a villian.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

I must join in somehow! >D

Cirrus
Female
Child
Some kind of medium skin, like... average dark hair and brown eyes :D
Eh, no facial appearances I can think of. A scar would be awesome though.
Any sort of full-body light suit or clothing, whatever. I don't mind. >D
Aries~
Career (if actually necessary), Artist

Hope I did this right. For the next wave of people if you actually need any (is there going to be just the Dragonfly family, or...?)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



The Quicker Picker-Upper said:


> Eric will. His food cooking skills will have him go out burning. *BURNING ALIVE!* >:D
> 
> Not that I want him to die. Every epic needs a villian.


Agreed. Ahaha, Eric is so hilarious with his terrible cooking skills. XD


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Indeed, Eric will die first.


----------



## Icalasari

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Sadly, even though I tried to get him based as closely to me as possible (>.> Irl, I am a decent cook and I hate sports... x.x), I have to agree. Sim me will likely die first. Either that, or he will get someone to eat his cooking, causing them to die. Then he will act like nothing happened :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



> Then Flora was all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BATHTUB CELEBRATION HUGZ


Wait, isn't that Cheetah? Methinks Flora is the little girl sitting on the floor playing what appears to be patty-cake with whom I think is Zeph.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

Haha I know I was hoping no one would notice since I didn't feel like changing it. Will do now.

So now we all agree Eric will die first. Sounds like a good plan.
Anyone rooting for a male alien abduction? Green baby pregnancies <3

On another note, need to compile the pictures and add some of my hilariousy witty commentary and we've got an update.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAA


HOLY COW THAT LOOKS LIKE ME.

Scary.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> So now we all agree Eric will die first. Sounds like a good plan.
> Anyone rooting for a male alien abduction? Green baby pregnancies <3


But what if the Social Welfare Secret Police take him away? D:

Anyways, yeah. Get that telescope, and use it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

The Dragonfly Family, Day 2

Now, the second I reload the game I immediately notice two things.

1. These fucking freeloaders are still here.





Seriously, I often wish the Sims would stop being so Communist-y. What with letting everyone and anyone in to eat their food, waste their electricity, try on their underwear, shit like that.

2. Cheetah is napping on the couch instead of using the perfectly good bed on the second floor for some reason. This really can’t be good for her back :/

Oh and I also bought them a stereo with the left-over interior decorating money. I put it right next to the TV, hidden in the corner behind a plant because I’d run out of wall-space at this point and putting the stereo in the middle of a room would just look awkward.
Man I can totally kick Queer Eye For A Straight Guy’s polished, overused ass.

Cool Dude sits down on the armchair and stares at Cheetah for a good 20 minutes. What’s up with them doing this I mean it’s only romantic in Aerosmith songs not in real life. The he leaves and promptly enjoys our pool.






Of course, Eric starts playing the piano. At 3 in the morning. Noticed how Cheetah’s still napping and he clearly doesn’t give two shits.
This is what I like to call undiagnosed autism.

Cool Dude exits the pool with green stink rays that extend two meters behind him. That’s just not right.
It apparently also indicates our pool is either fucking filthy or used as a bin by the local nuclear power plant but who cares.






Yeah, make the place smell like a goddamn plague victim body disposal and then complain about Eric’s piano playing. Dick.






Filthass then left without saying goodbye after using our loo. I hope he didn’t pee in the pool because I seriously wouldn’t put it past him. Notice how he can still hear the piano music from outside. Either that or his eardrum got punctured.
We can always dream.

Bikini Girl left shortly after that, clutching her ear when she went past Eric and groaning incredibly loudly once outside. I hope she got assaulted on her way home.






World’s Best Father Figure’s asleep while his carpool awaits outside. I’ll have to get the teenagers jobs soon otherwise they’ll all die from starvation.






HEY GOOOOOOD I HAVE TO PEE ORDER ME TO GO TO THE BATHROOM RIGHT NOW COME ON MAAAAAN

She realizes she won’t get anywhere by asking me and makes a run for it.






_There she goes
There she goes again
Racing through my brain
And I just can't contain
This feeling that remains_

She went all the way to the furthest bathroom possible, on the second floor. And not the one we saw in the first update, but a small bathroom I put next to the girls’ bedroom. Why.

Bernstein plays the piano at 5 a.m. on a school day. This will work out splendidly, I’m sure.

He does stop a couple of minutes later because he desperately needs sleep. No shit, he hasn’t been to sleep yet since 8 a.m. last morning. Ugh.
Jetx wakes up for work about now, changing and walking to the honking car that’s been there for almost an hour.






WHAT IS UP WITH YOU GUYS CHRIST

Oh well. Despite all the rest, one of the things I love and will always love with the sims is the way they change clothes.










This is the best thing.

As you can see, Zeph had woken up then, and Flora shortly afterwards. They both got up at six, made their beds and went on their merry lives. Why are they better than the teens and adult.

Flora tries to make a cake/muffin in the toy oven but burns it horribly. She still eats it.
Eric you are a terrible role model.

Five minutes before the school bus arrives, Eric’s asleep, Cheetah hasn’t eaten, washed, gone to the bathroom or slept in hours, Flora’s in her pyjamas eating something not even a famished hobo would accept, Jetx is working at the golf place and Zeph’s cleaning up.






Ah, child labour, what would I do without you.

Just then Flora decides to practice painting, but she thankfully stops when the bus arrives. They all make it, surprisingly. They’ll get shit grades when they come back, but at least they went to school.
A few hours later, Jetx comes back.






Here’s him stepping out of the car poJesus Christ that’s just nasty ugggh did it go through a fucking standstorm

Jetx has been promoted to Gas Station Attendant. Wow, biggest fucking honour there, somebody give this man a Nobel. He still does that promotion dance sims do for like 20 minutes. Then he notices the post woman had been there all along.






Yeah, I’d be embarrassed too.






Jetx has received 1 stalking skill point from the Farstar e3 Telescope.
He looks genuinely horrified at what he saw the old man doing. It’s lemonparty 2.

Shortly after, I see the old man running up our front steps…






Yeah, this is what happens when sims use a telescope during the day. They spy on neighbouring sims who telepathically know this and show up to shove your sim around.






The old man’s being a bit of a bastard but Jetx sort of deserves it. After he gets one shove and two insults thrown a him he turns and cries like a bitch. This is the Father Figure.

Nothing of interest happens for about three hours. Jetx plays some SSX3 (EA GAMES AND SUBTLE ADVERTISING), the kids get home with C grades, the younger ones brought home friends from school, one NPC and the son of two characters of mine, which was a nice surprise.
The older ones are tired as shit so Cheetah goes to bed immediately. Eric hangs around downstairs for a while and thinks about bunking with her.






He shudders, disgusted at the thought of having to sleep in the same bed as the cute red-head whom he isn’t related to.
Eric is now established as a homosexual in my mind.






Nom nom nom burnt tv food

Zeph leaves his homework somewhere on the patio and ignores his guest to play the piano. Definitely got an artist thing going here.

Man Conservakid’s (Zeph’s guest) acting really creepy even though I made him myself. He just stared at normal people having conversations for ten minutes at a time.






FUCK THE WORLD
DEMOLITION’S OUR RELIGION

No one does much. Eric and Cheetah are still sleeping, Zeph’s on the piano, Jetx is watching television and Flora’s painting. Jetx keeps cheering on Zeph even though he sucks, proving my suspicions that he is, indeed, deaf.






He stood there for a good hour, staring at her. Don’t draw you shower curtains when this guy’s around Flora, I’m getting a serious stab-you-in-the-back-keep-your-corpse-in-alcohol-in-the-basement vibe.






WHAT THE FUCK IS A FISH GOD ARE YOU RETARDED SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP

Jetx decides to go to bed, and gives me some genuine creepy by stripping down to his under vest and heart boxers and getting into the bed where Cheetah is. She’s not having any of that and gets out of bed immediately.






_A boy’s best friend is his mother…_

Nothing happens for three hours. Nothing, no food burning, no mindless bitching, no darts in heads. Nothing.






Yeah I was like what at first but it’s one of Conservakid’s dads who came to fetch him ‘because it’s getting late’.
I probably wouldn’t let my children stay in this house, either.

Eric wakes up and goes to gossip about Bikini Girl with Cheetah. I approve massively.











No that’s just the way my trousers are crease-_Oh you mean the object!_

Midnight hits a bit after that, and in closure:





This is a picture of Eric. Why? Because it’s the first time Eric makes something that doesn’t look as disgusting and overdone as John Travolta’s ass.

Things to note:
-Zeph has 4 creativity points now and Eric has three, nearly four.
-The only person who hasn't been on the piano or the easel is Jetx, who doesn't give a fuck.
-Cheetah has a cooking skill point now.
-Jetx is creepy.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

I HAS A STAAAAAAAAAAAAAALKER...Freaky.

HOLY LORD CONSERVAKID WAS STALIKNG ME...O_O


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



>





> Jetx has been promoted to Gas Station Attendant. Wow, biggest fucking honour there, somebody give this man a Nobel. He still does that promotion dance sims do for like 20 minutes. Then he notices the post woman had been there all along.
> Yeah, I’d be embarrassed too.





> The older ones are tired as shit so Cheetah goes to bed immediately. Eric hangs around downstairs for a while and thinks about bunking with her.
> He shudders, disgusted at the thought of having to sleep in the same bed as the cute red-head whom he isn’t related to.
> Eric is now established as a homosexual in my mind





> FUCK THE WORLD
> DEMOLITION’S OUR RELIGION





> Jetx keeps cheering on Zeph even though he sucks, proving my suspicions that he is, indeed, deaf.





> WHAT THE FUCK IS A FISH GOD ARE YOU RETARDED SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP





> Jetx decides to go to bed, and gives me some genuine creepy by stripping down to his under vest and heart boxers and getting into the bed where Cheetah is. She’s not having any of that and gets out of bed immediately.





> This is a picture of Eric. Why? Because it’s the first time Eric makes something that doesn’t look as disgusting and overdone as John Travolta’s ass.


:DD


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*

This is hilarious. xD


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh my god this is so brilliant, my day has been made. Keep doing this please, it makes me so happy. :DDD


----------



## Zeph

Wow. Zeph really is a bit odd. Deaf, jumpy-in-air, cleaning, piano-playing special dude. And he's friends with someone who reminds me of Damien front The Omen...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zephyrous Castform said:


> And he's friends with someone who reminds me of Damien front The Omen...


Hahaha I hadn't made that connection, but it's pretty much perfect.

Thank you everyone! I, you humble narrator, do try to provide semi-amusing commentary. It's not really hard with the way these retards act, tbh.

So now we've established who's gonna die first (OR WILL HE he made a good meal! D: ), who's gonna fall in love/kiss/get it on first? I hope it's Jetx because he must feel pretty lonely, or Eric because he'll probably attract the ladies with his aspie powers.

Also the kids grow up in about five or six updates! :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

-Eric will die first
-Jetx will fall in love first
-Eric will kiss first
-Eric will get it on first

Yay~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

shadow_lugia said:


> -Eric will die first
> -Jetx will fall in love first
> -Eric will kiss first
> -Eric will get it on first


In this order.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Weird xD I'd like to see ghosts doing that. Then again, maybe I wouldn't...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

> Weird xD I'd like to see ghosts doing that. Then again, maybe I wouldn't...


Hmm...The thoughts of Eric's ghost staring at JetX whilst he (JetX) and <insert person here> getting it on seems too good to be true.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Back when I was young and naive, I made the two adults do it in the regular Sims while the kids were standing next to the bed. For extra education *shifty eyes* >.>


----------



## Icalasari

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Of course, Eric starts playing the piano. At 3 in the morning. Noticed how Cheetah’s still napping and he clearly doesn’t give two shits.
> This is what I like to call undiagnosed autism.


HOW DID YOU KNOW I HAVE ASPERGERS!?


----------



## Ramsie

This is hilarious! I've been laughing nonstop.


----------



## shadow_lugia

> HOW DID YOU KNOW I HAVE ASPERGERS!?


BECAUSE I HAVE IT TOO!

Also, what does this mean?


>


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

shadow_lugia said:


> Back when I was young and naive, I made the two adults do it in the regular Sims while the kids were standing next to the bed. For extra education *shifty eyes* >.>


Haha, I did it a couple of times too before realizing it was creepy :D

SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU ICALASARI i just make autism jokes as often as gay, white and jew jokes ):



shadow_lugia said:


> Also, what does this mean?


It's just a glitch. Zeph and Flora were playing Cops and Robbers in a small space and Flora was the robber, so when Zeph 'shot' her and she pretended to keel over, she shot through the wall. Then she teleported into Jetx for some reason.

And now;

First off, something glitched in my game and erased like half the pictures, so sorry for the shortage of screenies :/

The Dragonfly Family, Day 3

Cheetah’s eating a TV Dinner at 1 A.M. in her underwear. She then decides to make some cornflakes with ingredients that have been lying there since yesterday when Eric didn’t get the time to prepare them because of school.
He probably would’ve burned them anyway.

Change of plan, she decides to make herself another TV Dinner and leaves a rotting bowl on the counter. Awesome. Zeph’s playing the piano, and guess what happens as soon as he liberates it?
Yep, Aspieboy strikes again.

I make him do his homework though. This is the only moment in which I intervene, because if the teenagers or children get low grades the social services come and take them away. Portugal would be pretty much fucked if real life was like the Sims.






That’s… rather ominous.

I had to buy Zeph a new bedside table because I deleted the old one by accident, and everyone swarms to it in a fucking hive mind-like moment. Cheetah doesn’t like it and manifests her disapproval by very nearly vomiting on it.






Zeph and Flora, having finished their homework, go and watch Eric play and approve massively.





Notice how Eric just don’t care, he just doin’ his thing yo, and don’t care for nobody’s approval.






Considering he tried to get into bed with her yesterday, creepy.

Jetx sleeps all though Cheetah and Eric’s school day, demonstrating that not only does he show no desire to improve at work and starts crying because of insignificant things, he also sleeps way too much time in strange schedules. Eric’s autistic, Zeph’s got Artist Syndrome and Jetx has chronic depression.
This family.

Eric brings home some sport clothes wearing chick home, who immediately goes to use our pool like every other guest we get.






Goddamn, how can someone NOT have caught a horrible disease already? Maybe they already have one, would explain their attraction to the piano, much like a zombie follows fresh human flesh.






If Zeph’s deaf, Jetx is blinder than a Neocon on meth.






Goddamn these people and their fucking pool.

Oh look Cheetah and Eric are going to play Punch U Punch Me isn’t that adorab





aaaaaaaaaa

Sportgirl goes up to Cheetah with the intent of insulting her, then loses her trail of thought or something and gives Eric a hug instead.





Eric decides it’s the best time to make a Bush impression, Cheetah stares on and her inner self laughs, knowing Eric will never get the girl in the end.

Sportgirl goes to abuse our pool again, the children come home and Flora brings a friend, another one of my creations. Which pretty much guarantees he’ll be fucked up.

The first thing he does is talk to Eric.





So tell me about woohoo
O wait you can’t cause you’ve never gotten any and you’ll die a virgin unless you your piano becomes an anthropomorfic figure representing your deepest desires i.e. to do Mozart rofl owned

Sailorboy and Eric make friends again with a Jew Imitation contest.











is that sum fukken benetton

Eric then decides he’s tired as shit because he and Cheetah always go to bed at ungodly hours, so he decides to hit the hay. But wait





THAT’S MORE LIKE IT. He still looks a bit worried but hey, give him time.






Spot the pansy.

Sportgirl goes to the pool, Jetx agrees to read a story to Flora and Sailorboy goes up to the girls’ room to play with Flora’s teddy.






GOD BE MY WITNESS, I WILL NEVER BE HUNGRY AGAIN






Fucking schizos.

Meanwhile, let’s see what enlightening topic Jetx is reading about to Flora!





Let’s just skip an hour ahead.






ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG: VE, DAS NAZIONAL SOCIALIZIST DVARF PARTY, ORRDERR ZE IRRADICATION OF DAS GARRDEN FLAMINGOS, AN SUBGARRDENIAN RRACE! HAIL DVITLER!

That film was… Smurfler’s List.






Jetx tells the kids he isn’t straight. Flora approves.

It’s around 8 now, so Sailorboy’s granddad comes to pick him up.






Eric doesn’t know what the fuck, Granddad’s checking out some underage booty and Sailorboy’s all ‘dis place sucks donkey balls, blowin dis joint’

Zeph makes a cake in the toy oven and burns it beyond recognition, proving that he is indeed following Eric’s footsteps.
How he burns something in a fucking _toy oven_ is a mistery, and proves his superhuman inability to cook.






Eric realizes Zeph’s catching up with him in piano skills and prepares to rip Zeph’s heart out in a moment of innatention. 






I’M GOING TO LEAP LIKE A GAZELLE!






LIKE A BALLERINA!

He ends up not bathing, and joins Flora in a blessed sleep.






:3

Flora waked up a couple of seconds later and joins the teens in eating some Mac and Cheese. Midnight hits right around then and Eric, Zeph and Cheetah are in shitty moods. And when sims get depressed, the real, mentally unstable fun starts.

In closure:






Man, this update was really boring. But nothing that could give me funny material happened ):<


----------



## Icalasari

No offence taken...

God, I need to get this game!


----------



## Flora

O_O Wooow...

Why are the children sleeping in the same bed?...BAD IMAGE! ERAAAAAAAAAAAAASE! *erases image from mind*

*Hehe.*

Shut up, you.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

> Man, this update was really boring. But nothing that could give me funny material happened ):<





> How he burns something in a fucking toy oven is a mistery, and proves his superhuman inability to cook.


You still win, exciting events or not. :D


----------



## Meririn

I am following this thread like a grade school janitor follows Full House. So freaking awesome.


----------



## Jetx

Oh man, I didn't notice this had been updated. It is just the best thing ever.

Apart from the whole stalker thing he is a lot like me xD
Especially with the lying in bed and not doing work and all


----------



## shadow_lugia

> I had to buy Zeph a new bedside table because I deleted the old one by accident, and everyone swarms to it in a fucking hive mind-like moment. Cheetah doesn’t like it and manifests her disapproval by very nearly vomiting on it.





> Considering he tried to get into bed with her yesterday, creepy.





> Sportgirl goes up to Cheetah with the intent of insulting her, then loses her trail of thought or something and gives Eric a hug instead.
> 
> Eric decides it’s the best time to make a Bush impression, Cheetah stares on and her inner self laughs, knowing Eric will never get the girl in the end.





> Eric then decides he’s tired as shit because he and Cheetah always go to bed at ungodly hours, so he decides to hit the hay. But wait
> 
> THAT’S MORE LIKE IT. He still looks a bit worried but hey, give him time.





> Meanwhile, let’s see what enlightening topic Jetx is reading about to Flora!





> Zeph makes a cake in the toy oven and burns it beyond recognition, proving that he is indeed following Eric’s footsteps.
> How he burns something in a fucking toy oven is a mistery, and proves his superhuman inability to cook.





>


:3


----------



## nastypass

Jetx said:


> Apart from the whole stalker thing he is a lot like me xD
> Especially with the lying in bed and not doing work and all


Jetx are you sure you aren't me.

Because you're acting a lot like me.


----------



## Jetx

Uh...?


----------



## nastypass

Your Sim looks and acts a lot like I do irl.  Sorry if I confused you there.  xD

Also; socialist dwarfs.  xD  Nice one Strangy.


----------



## Harlequin

btw to take close up pictures of kids you can just tab and press Z.


----------



## Flora

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Meanwhile, let’s see what enlightening topic Jetx is reading about to Flora!


...
...
...
:D

*...That grin is freaky...*

*laughs hysterically and collides with desk* Owwie.


----------



## Icalasari

O.o We are missing two days worth of pics


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Oh, I didn't know you cared <3
Seriously though, I've been a little busy but I'll try to post an update tomorrow :D



Haha bet you all thought this was a new Dragonfly Family adventure WRONG :T


----------



## Icalasari

*Waits for the next update*

D: I am impatient. Give us another update! D: <


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I wish something exciting would happen.

The Dragonfly Family, Day 4

The second I unpause the game, Eric erupts into a green stink mist while Cheetah nearly suffocates from the toxic shock.





Guy hasn’t showered in two days or something. Christ Eric, start thinking about things that don’t involve boning that piano, okay? You’ll just end up as a nerd who spends his days in the basement, playing the piano and playing and playing and playing and

Cheetah has a nervous breakdown while Eric looks on in smelly glee.





Pretty sure he’s still mad at her for the sandwich thing from the first day. Let it go already man, you can cook now.

Cheetah gives Eric a noogie. Why do these two only ever play Red Hands, Punch U Punch Me, gossip and give each other noogies?






Eric and Cheetah, 15 minutes after they discovered Jetx’s weed stash.






Holy shit, Eric just gave Cheetah a punch from Hell while they were playing Punch U Punch Me. An honest-to-god shoryuken there.






I get the whole dedication to the arts thing, but Christ.

Meanwhile, Flora has finished that painting she’s been working on for days. It is beautiful. I decide to hang it in the corner of the dining room, so it can look at them while they’re eating.





Masterpiece.

One can wonder as to why Flora decided to paint a footless woman with hands bigger than small children and black-caricature lips, but one certainly prefers to make one’s mind dwell in other places.

Eric reaches the bottom of the hygiene level while playing the piano. His smell must be comparable to that of a dying hobo with leprosy. And he still hasn’t done his bloody homework.

Jetx comes home from work, looking as spiffy as ever in that petrol assistant suit.

Eric complains about having to shower all the fucking time, then goes on to do something completely unrelated to washing his filthy ass. I think he wants me to make him go to the shower.
Well tough shit, because he can continue killing pigeons as he strolls down the street as far as I’m concerned.






Seriously Jetx, stop being awkward.

Eric successfully makes some Semolina. I still can’t get over the fact that he’s making good meals, although with his dirtiness I’m pretty sure he’ll kill whoever tries to eat his cooking.

Zeph senses a stalker pervert in the bed and wakes up, going to cook some food in the toy oven.






Aaaaaand he does it again! He’s seriously inherited Eric’s genetic food-making fault. Go go gadget BUURRRNNN






Cheetah gives Eric a hug followed by a noogie, exposing herself to receiving THE FILTH while Zeph dreams of television, video games and music. You have access to all this I bought it for you go use it Christ.






FINALLY.

Morning rolls along and the kids all go to school, leaving Jetx at home. He sleeps through their school day again, and upon waking up immediately goes to the dart game in his underwear, ignoring his hunger, dirtiness and full bladder. Looks like someone needs some SimsProzac.

Pleasant surprise of the day, Cheetah and Eric come home with A+ report cards, and immediately go and show them to Jetx.






‘Yeah dad! Maybe I won’t be a failure like you!’






I don’t know why, but this is something Jetx does quite often. Just loungin’ there, doin’ his thing.

The children come home and both have A+ report cards too, and Flora brought home a friend with an identical haircut but who cares.






Zeph hurries over to Jetx to show him his report card. Jetx doesn’t give a shit and eats his lunch meat sandwich as Zeph excitedly brags about his report.
Jetx is a dick to his younger roomies.

He does pay attention to Flora so I think he was just ignoring Zeph out of spite or something. Could be because he fucking reeks.
Zeph is, in my mind, Eric 2.0.

Zeph gets bored, goes over to the stereo that I thought they’d all forgotten, turns it on and starts doing the best thing.






I WANT TO BREAK FREE






I WANT TO BREAK FREE FROM YOUR LIES






YOU’RE SO SELF-SATISFIED I DON’T NEEEEED YOU






I’ve got to break free~
This was all danced with the highly-appropriate background music that is the 1820 Opening by Tchaikovsky.


A little boy phones Jetx and they start talking about eagles or America or apple pie or something equally patriotic.






The disease… it spreads…

Eric goes to stargaze for a bit, and as soon as he stops Jetx takes his place. I think they’re doing it on purpose.

Eric goes inside and seeing as the piano is occupied by Flora, he decides to read a book.





He picks a romantic novel, how nice.
Or maybe it’s porn, I can never tell since they have the same kind of cover. :/

Midnight rolls, marking the end of this uneventful day.

Things of note:
- Jetx is now best friends with Flora and Zeph.

Epilogue:





Yep, porn.


----------



## Icalasari

XD

You should take away the piano from them for a day, see how they cope. Of course, you WOULD have to hide anything pointy, lest Sim Eric gets his hands on them...


----------



## Espeon

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I wish something exciting would happen.
> Epilogue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, porn.


LOL, the little kid's (Zeph's?) facial expression is priceless... It's like... "Mmm... porn..."


----------



## Jetx

Hahaha. I love SimJetx so much.


----------



## Flora

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Meanwhile, Flora has finished that painting she’s been working on for days. It is beautiful. I decide to hang it in the corner of the dining room, so it can look at them while they’re eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterpiece.
> 
> One can wonder as to why Flora decided to paint a footless woman with hands bigger than small children and black-caricature lips, but one certainly prefers to make one’s mind dwell in other places.


She even DRAWS like me. ^^


----------



## Eevee

oh my god is this seriously an LP of THE SIMS

I am going to smother you with a pillow in your sleep  >:(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Iibui said:


> oh my god is this seriously an LP of THE SIMS
> 
> I am going to smother you with a pillow in your sleep  >:(


noooo


----------



## shadow_lugia

> The second I unpause the game, Eric erupts into a green stink mist while Cheetah nearly suffocates from the toxic shock.





> Eric and Cheetah, 15 minutes after they discovered Jetx’s weed stash.





> 'Yeah dad! Maybe I won’t be a failure like you!’





> I WANT TO BREAK FREE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO BREAK FREE FROM YOUR LIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU’RE SO SELF-SATISFIED I DON’T NEEEEED YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got to break free~


For some reason the song "Dancing Queen" pops into my mind. And Zeph is dancing to it.


> Yep, porn.


----------



## Sireafi

Just wondering, what expansions do you have for the game?


----------



## Zeph

As he/she/it (Sorry, Vlad's!) stated in the first post, none.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Sireafi said:


> Just wondering, what expansions do you have for the game?


none because my computer sucks and whenever I try to install an expansion it won't load the game properly.
Might be because I didn't have much memory space, I'll try to install a couple of expansions later on. Maybe. It might conflict with the shit-ton of costum content I've downloaded. Last time I had Free Time it didn't load any of my costum content no matter what I did which sucked.

Shall I update y/n


----------



## Flora

Yesyesyes.


----------



## Flora

I now have the sudden urge to Sim-ify some of my tCoD friendies. *coughyouknowwhoyouarecough*


----------



## shadow_lugia

Update=*drools* Yyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss


----------



## hopeandjoy

Vladimir, I know you love your CC dearly, but I have some bad news. The reason why your EP don't work and make your game crash is your CC. I had the same problem when I was younger and would spend day after day on the exchange. When I installed Uni, my game ceased to work on my newer computer. I installed it on the older one. (For the record, my comp was screwed up from the spring of  2005 to January this year. It works fine now.) But the point is, delete all your CC, install your EPs, stop downloading from the Exchange, get The Sims 2 File Maid, and join ModTheSims2. Trust me, you'll recover quickly.


----------



## Icalasari

Yes! Update! Whoot!

>.> This is making me want to get the Sims 2


----------



## Invader Palkia

This was HILARIOUS, really. 

Heres my form if you ever happen to feel like putting me in a family, though if you don't thats fine ^^"

The name of your sim, first name only: Heather
Female
Age:Teen
Skin/Hair/Eye color
Skin: Palest you can get... 
Hair: brown
Eyes: Blue (Blue grey if possible)
Hair Style: Left straight, Medium length (Bit below the shoulders, or like Cheetahs)
Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards: Nothing out of the ordinary... pink Lipstick maybe 
Attire: Blue jeans (Bell bottems please ^^) and a Black/ dark purple t-shirt
Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality
Piscies
Have 3 points for Sloppiness/neatness
4 points for lazy/active
7 points for serious/playful
5 points for grouchy/nice
Pick an Aspiration: Romance
Career you desire: Artist

But seriously, this is funny... Can't wait for more ^^


----------



## Proto_Fan

This thread cannot die, it is much too awesome. D:


----------



## shadow_lugia

^Indeed.


----------



## Minish

YES please update. D:
You're so awesome you indirectly made me order the Sims 2. >|


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Well, I'm flattered that you all miss my inane writing, thank you! And I bear good news: I finished screencapping everything and writing memos so all I need to do is copy everything into Word, upload the images to Imageshack and we've got an update. Expect it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Nice. Although I didn't enter this thing, it is still entertaining to watch.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*makes it tomorrow* :DD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Awesome, just awesome. I'll be here tommorow~ 

This thread is just so great, it makes me laugh every time!


----------



## Kaylene

Been lurking this thread for a while. And it is amazingly funny. Can't wait for the update~

I want the Sims 2 now. D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Day 5, The Dragonfly Family

So I haven’t visited these guys in about 5 days, so I was pretty optimistic about the whole thing. I mean, Eric was learning to cook and was even beginning to socialize, Cheetah and Flora were decent and Zeph had only shown mild signs of sociopathic behaviour. Sure, Jetx was a manic depressive, but he was starting to get some hobbies. I thought nothing special would happen.
I’m a moron.






Five minutes in, Eric and Cheetah have nervous breakdowns because of the untidiness in the house, despite being mere feet away from the cause of the depression.






Anxiously awaiting the inevitable Cholera outbreak.

Here’s something I probably haven’t told you before, whenever Eric has nothing to do, he will obsessively scrub the hell out of the kitchen counter next to the fridge. And only that one. Multiple times per day.
When he’s done killing the last cell on the counter, Cheetah suggests something and they hit the dance floor like it’s Saturday Night Fever.
Only with added autism, rotten food and depression.





Hey there sexy lady *eyebrow wiggle*






‘I call this the “OH JESUS FUCK THE PAIN”’

We haven’t had any ‘Eric is a dick’ moments lately so here’s Zeph asking him to play Red Hands and Eric’s all “RED HANDS WHAT THE HELL GOSH ARE YOU RETARDED”






The teens gossip about Jetx and how he burnt his meal once. Burning food is one of the most shameful acts in Simworld and all those who commit this act are shunned by all and must go and live far away, in a place inhabited by trolls and malodorous perverts like New Malden.

Random awww moment:











Never mind, he’s tried napping five times in a row now and every time he’s awakened by Flora’s piano playing. Yet he tries again and again, showing that he truly has no learning curve.






Cheetah gives Eric a noogie and his neck suddenly snaps towards the camera to give us an expression three times as horrified and intense than that of any Manson victim.

Jetx comes back from work and goes directly to sleep while Cheetah starts making some semolina for herself. The bus arrives and triggers the hive-mind that makes all the kids leave for school.
It’s starting smoke now, and the only person in the house is asleep.
And, well.






Shit.






Jetx, who’d probably forgotten to take his pills or something, runs down from upstairs and proceeds to stand as close as possible to the fire.
And no, unlike this picture would make you believe, Jetx is not on fire. 






This is incredibly awesome.

The  fire brigade appears and a female fire-fighter extinguishes the fire. We can see here how close the Sims are to reality, as the stove isn’t damaged, the food is still in the pan and Jetx just takes an abandoned bowl from the table and goes to wash it. Yes, he is in his underwear in the kitchen with a woman who just put out a life-threatening fire but that’s just how Jetx rolls.

He proceeds to read a book and erupt into a cloud of green stink, and as one p.m. rolls around he goes to play his usual dart game. Of course, still in his underwear.

The teen come home from school with a valley girl and go and show their reports to Jetx, then Eric goes to play the piano.






About five hours after she prepared it, Cheetah fetches the semolina. This food was on fire earlier that day and Jetx couldn’t even get his act together long enough to clean it.
And, of course, Cheetah eats it, despite the fact that it in flames hours earlier and is now attracting flies and emanating green more strongly than a Chernobyl victim.

I’d like to point out that one of Eric’s wants is to get saved from death.






I’m not sure what happened here, but I think Eric’s cheerleader friend made a pass at Cheetah and got rebuked or something, not sure. Either way she’s depressingly checking out Cheetah’s boobies.

As soon as Flora comes home she puts her homework on the ground and falls asleep on the sidewalk. Good plan, little girl.






EA GAMES CHALLENGE EVERYTHING






Also the Dragonflies are apparently growing Opium or something.

Alright, because every single fucking visitor has freeloaded our pool and our family never uses it, I’ve come to a decision.





Pool’s closed due to AIDS.






Hahahaha.

Nothing really special happened for a few hours and everything looks peaceful, so I was even considering finishing up at 23:00 instead of midnight becau





are you fucking kidding me.






This time the fire was Eric’s fault, he was making spaghetti and lost his train of thought or something and went to answer the phone midway through and then went to the loo. This was his face the last few seconds the fire was there:





“He has the power ... an evil destructive force.”
I’m pretty sure he just tried to kill everyone. Why? Piano. This is evidenced even more by the fact that he went to play a melancholic melody as the fire-fighter was leaving.
Eric’s fucked up. Forget autism, he’s a full-blown sociopath!

And he’s not the only one. This is what Zeph did while panic raged downstairs:




















“FREEEEDOOMMMM”

And then he showered, cleaned up the broken doll house and burnt his food in the toy oven. Meanwhile, Flora is still sleeping on the sidewalk.

These people.
_These people._


----------



## Flora

Wow.  Just wow.

Words cannot express the insanity of today.

_Smart, _Flora...Sleeping on the sidewalk is the bet and safest way to get sleep.

I bet she's gonna get run over. :D

Okay, so to relieve my laughter, I'm going to look at the most evil pictre in the history of the Pokemon anime:

THIS.


----------



## Zeph

That was pretty awesome. I loved Zeph's little evil=plot expression before he wrecks the doll house...


----------



## Flora

I know.  That is the evilest face ever, after what I already posted.  NOTHING gets eviller than that.

Also, Zephie with an -ie (aka my sister) laughed evilly at the sight of Zeph's face.


----------



## Icalasari

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Nothing really special happened for a few hours and everything looks peaceful, so I was even considering finishing up at 23:00 instead of midnight becau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you fucking kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time the fire was Eric’s fault, he was making spaghetti and lost his train of thought or something and went to answer the phone midway through and then went to the loo. This was his face the last few seconds the fire was there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “He has the power ... an evil destructive force.”
> I’m pretty sure he just tried to kill everyone. Why? Piano. This is evidenced even more by the fact that he went to play a melancholic melody as the fire-fighter was leaving.
> Eric’s fucked up. Forget autism, he’s a full-blown sociopath!
> 
> And he’s not the only one. This is what Zeph did while panic raged downstairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “FREEEEDOOMMMM”
> 
> And then he showered, cleaned up the broken doll house and burnt his food in the toy oven. Meanwhile, Flora is still sleeping on the sidewalk.
> 
> These people.
> _These people._


Yes... Me and Zeph are planning something... Bwahaha...


----------



## Flora

We are the Dragonfly family.  We will burn your food.

Except for Flora, who will sleep on your sidewalk.

:D


----------



## Proto_Fan

Oh my gosh these people are hilariously insane/moronic.

Okay, the first person to die will be Jetx. Seriously, he's going to get killed. And then Zeph's face? Priceless.

And here I thought we weren't going to have any fires. I'm glad I wasn't disappointed. :D


----------



## Flora

Highlights of the Day said:
			
		

> Day 5, The Dragonfly Family
> 
> So I haven’t visited these guys in about 5 days, so I was pretty optimistic about the whole thing. I mean, Eric was learning to cook and was even beginning to socialize, Cheetah and Flora were decent and Zeph had only shown mild signs of sociopathic behaviour. Sure, Jetx was a manic depressive, but he was starting to get some hobbies. I thought nothing special would happen.
> I’m a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anxiously awaiting the inevitable Cholera outbreak.
> 
> Here’s something I probably haven’t told you before, whenever Eric has nothing to do, he will obsessively scrub the hell out of the kitchen counter next to the fridge. And only that one. Multiple times per day.
> When he’s done killing the last cell on the counter, Cheetah suggests something and they hit the dance floor like it’s Saturday Night Fever.
> Only with added autism, rotten food and depression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there sexy lady *eyebrow wiggle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I call this the “OH JESUS FUCK THE PAIN”’
> 
> The teens gossip about Jetx and how he burnt his meal once. Burning food is one of the most shameful acts in Simworld and all those who commit this act are shunned by all and must go and live far away, in a place inhabited by trolls and malodorous perverts like New Malden.
> 
> Random awww moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheetah gives Eric a noogie and his neck suddenly snaps towards the camera to give us an expression three times as horrified and intense than that of any Manson victim.
> 
> Jetx comes back from work and goes directly to sleep while Cheetah starts making some semolina for herself. The bus arrives and triggers the hive-mind that makes all the kids leave for school.
> It’s starting smoke now, and the only person in the house is asleep.
> And, well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetx, who’d probably forgotten to take his pills or something, runs down from upstairs and proceeds to stand as close as possible to the fire.
> And no, unlike this picture would make you believe, Jetx is not on fire.
> 
> The  fire brigade appears and a female fire-fighter extinguishes the fire. We can see here how close the Sims are to reality, as the stove isn’t damaged, the food is still in the pan and Jetx just takes an abandoned bowl from the table and goes to wash it. Yes, he is in his underwear in the kitchen with a woman who just put out a life-threatening fire but that’s just how Jetx rolls.
> 
> He proceeds to read a book and erupt into a cloud of green stink, and as one p.m. rolls around he goes to play his usual dart game. Of course, still in his underwear.
> 
> I’d like to point out that one of Eric’s wants is to get saved from death.
> 
> As soon as Flora comes home she puts her homework on the ground and falls asleep on the sidewalk. Good plan, little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EA GAMES CHALLENGE EVERYTHING
> 
> Alright, because every single fucking visitor has freeloaded our pool and our family never uses it, I’ve come to a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool’s closed due to AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.
> 
> Nothing really special happened for a few hours and everything looks peaceful, so I was even considering finishing up at 23:00 instead of midnight becau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you fucking kidding me.
> 
> This was his face the last few seconds the fire was there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “He has the power ... an evil destructive force.”
> 
> And he’s not the only one. This is what Zeph did while panic raged downstairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “FREEEEDOOMMMM”
> 
> And then he showered, cleaned up the broken doll house and burnt his food in the toy oven. Meanwhile, Flora is still sleeping on the sidewalk.
> 
> These people.
> _These people._


:D


----------



## Proto_Fan

Kids do the DARNDEST THINGS. :D

Also, thanks to you I picked back up my copy of Sims 2. :B


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Proto_Fan said:


> Kids do the DARNDEST THINGS. :D


'Oh yes, mine's forEVER eating between meals, what about yours, Mr. Jetx?'
'Oh, he tried to set the house on fire, cheeky devil!'


----------



## Flora

Random Sim story:

*kitchen burning*

*Nanny comes downstairs to look at the fire while holding a child*

Zephie, Vicki and me: ...Idiot.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Random Sim story:

*burglar comes*
*stuffs four ginormous pictures that take up the whole wall, a personal steam room, an aquarium that the adults can swim in, the basket ball court, and a skydiving simulator in a little bag with the money sign on it*
*runs away*
*person wakes up and throws a fit that the steam room is gone. She slept while the burglar took the picture above her head*

xP


----------



## Flora

MY LADY MADE TOASTER PASTRIES THAT DIDN'T BURN!!!!

EDIT: She's an older Flora, I swear.  I bought her an easel to see if she likes Arts and Crafts (and to ocupy her) and she painted that picture. :D

And I trapped Mr. Maid in the Bathroom because Man was getting a bubble bath. (The shower/tub was broken and kept leaking.) :D\

And, after two days, Man and Lady are gonna go on a date. :D


----------



## Icalasari

T.T I want the Sims 2 now...


----------



## Flora

Man and Lady are now Man and Wife. :D  And on vacation. :D

Wife needs hygiene.  There's a helicopter, and it's making her stench flow from her armpits. :D

Aww...don't be sad, Icalasari!

EDIT: Those of you from Murkrowcaverns that I actually remember (AKA ZC, SE, me, Chaos, and Murky herself), congratulations, you are now part of the Caverns family.

Yeah, it's kinda a ripoff of this.

And guess what?

I GAVE THEM A PIANO! :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

> Anxiously awaiting the inevitable Cholera outbreak.





> Here’s something I probably haven’t told you before, whenever Eric has nothing to do, he will obsessively scrub the hell out of the kitchen counter next to the fridge. And only that one. Multiple times per day.
> When he’s done killing the last cell on the counter, Cheetah suggests something and they hit the dance floor like it’s Saturday Night Fever.
> Only with added autism, rotten food and depression.





> Hey there sexy lady *eyebrow wiggle*





> ‘I call this the “OH JESUS FUCK THE PAIN”’





> Jetx, who’d probably forgotten to take his pills or something, runs down from upstairs and proceeds to stand as close as possible to the fire.





> The fire brigade appears and a female fire-fighter extinguishes the fire. We can see here how close the Sims are to reality, as the stove isn’t damaged, the food is still in the pan and Jetx just takes an abandoned bowl from the table and goes to wash it. Yes, he is in his underwear in the kitchen with a woman who just put out a life-threatening fire but that’s just how Jetx rolls.





>





> “FREEEEDOOMMMM”


----------



## Icalasari

*Can't wait for next update*


----------



## shadow_lugia

*me either*


----------



## Tailsy

How about you stop posting in this thread and stop being irritating? I don't know, I tend to feel less inclined to do something if people keep bugging me about it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Eh, sorry you guys, I *am* working on one slowly but i've been a bit busy this week and I've spent most of today building a bookshelf and writing my comic script. I'll play through a day today and update tomorrow or the day after :I

And yeah, don't worry, even if I don't show up with a new Dragonfly Family's Krazy Adventures (fuck that's not even an acronym ):<) for a couple of days I won't abandon it unless I explicitly state so.


----------



## Flareth

Um...Strangy..if you aren't too busy i'd like to be in the next house.

The name of your sim, first names only:
Jax

Female

Age: Teen

Skin/Hair/Eye color: Light peach/brown/green


Hair Style
Again, approximation. Lots of stuff, I can change your hairtyle later on if you don't like it.

Facial Appearance: Nothing

Attire
Jeans and a green shirt

Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality
Saggitarius

Aspiration: Knowledge

Career you desire: Law Enforcement


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hahaha holy shit you guys.
Something awesome happened in this update, guess what.

Answer in 1-2 days XOXO


----------



## Proto_Fan

Someone died?
NONO. ABDUCTION. ALIEN BABY.
NO WAIT. Kids grew up?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Jetx got dressed?


----------



## Proto_Fan

^ That would be the day Hell freezes over.

Someone contracted food poisoning or some other Sim disease? I don't remember any of them except that because one of my Sim's wife just died from it lol


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Jetx proposed & was accepted? Private School? Social Bunny popped up during a Sim's shower?


----------



## Flora

^ Ash'll die of a heart attack before that happens.

^^


----------



## Icalasari

Tailsy said:


> How about you stop posting in this thread and stop being irritating? I don't know, I tend to feel less inclined to do something if people keep bugging me about it.


I mostly ask about it to keep the thread from dying :D



Tiggy said:


> Eric was able to _successfully_ cook a meal without something catching on fire?





Flora and Ashes said:


> ^ Ash'll die of a heart attack before that happens.
> 
> ^^


I am pretty sure that in one of the updates, I successfully cooked something D:


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Possibly a dumb idea, Let's play the Sims 2 together!*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> This is a picture of Eric. Why? Because it’s the first time Eric makes something that doesn’t look as disgusting and overdone as John Travolta’s ass.


^Indeed.


----------



## Icalasari

No Tiggy, that would be quite impossible. It would lead to a result equivalent to dividing by 0. Twice.


----------



## shadow_lugia

> Eric successfully makes some Semolina. I still can’t get over the fact that he’s making good meals, although with his dirtiness I’m pretty sure he’ll kill whoever tries to eat his cooking.


Uh-huh, he did it a second time.


----------



## Icalasari

Yeah, or the world would have exploded!


----------



## Flareth

I can't wait for next update. Maybe Jetx will get kidnapped? Can the kids get kidnapped? If Zeph got abducted and then came back pregnant:

Jetx: OUR LITTLE BOY IS PREGNANT REJOICE!


----------



## Kaylene

Only adult males can get pregnant. So Jetx would be the only candidate.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*THE THRILLING REVEAL*

The Dragonfly Family, Day 6






Hohoho, here’s something I hadn’t noticed before leaving.
Let’s open a poll: is Eric gay, straight or will he dedicate his life to the art of piano-playing and die old and bitter?*
*Anyone who votes for anything other than the last option is a fool

It’s Friday night and the only person awake is Flora. Eric and Cheetah are the worst teenagers ever :I






A DOOM HOUSE?!

Meanwhile, Jetx returns from his job and I discover he got promoted to Convenience Store Clerk. Remember how he did that retarded promotion dance last time, Yeah, he doesn’t even bother with it this time.
Oh Jetx, you are truly broken.






NOT CREEPY

Flora’s just chilling out now, playing the piano, doing the dishes, bein’ cool.
Oh, and Jetx’s current main want is to find love. Pfffft.

FUCKING HELL





JETX HAS BEEN TAKEN BY THE ALIENS HE’S GONNA GET RAPED
FUCK THIS SHIT WHERE DO I PUT A GODDAMN GREEN BABY
WHAT WILL THE NEIGHBOURS SAY A FUCKING GREEN BABY
And while everyone despairs Flora takes out the trash because she’s pretty chill.

Pffhaha Zeph suddenly gets a ‘New Family Member’ want, great timing there buddy. ಠ_ಠ





He then goes on to bake a cake while these guys play a celebratory game of Punch U Punch Me and Flora goes to bed.
They are all dicks.






Erm. Holy bug Batman, Jetx’s corpse floats in mid-air while his states go apeshit and it’s impossible to communicate with him.






You fucking had to.






I always love how children pull this little bench out of their ass whenever they need to reach something that’s placed in a high spot. This magic power would save Tom Cruise, David Miscavige and other McCains a lot of trouble.






Flora harvests the opium, hopefully our family will get some more money. Or at least be high all the time. The difference would be unnoticeable, really.






I want to reiterate that yes, Eric CAN cook. Just look at his gleeful expression at having completed his, erm, traditional Russian cubes.






Hey Zeph, you’re looking pretty cool.






Zeph complains about the lack of ways to get to the sink and makes me doubt his mental capacities once more.






Jetx comes back just in time to go to work. Oh, those aliens~






Eric and Phoenix discuss phallic imagery in front of the closed pool, meanwhile,






Listen verry carrefully, I shall say this only vonce.
nnneerrrdd
















Yeah Flora, you do that. creep






PSH YEAH WHATEVER GURLFRIEND

Guys, I think Eric broke.















Wuss.
So he goes to do some therapeutical counter scrubbing. 






For fuck’s sake.






IT'S-A ME, MARIO

Jetx comes back from work. He’s been preggers for nine hours now which is sort of weird but eh.

Cheetah is now best friends with both Zeph and Jetx woot.






Jetx tries to claw his eyes out to remove the horrible space-rape.
YOU CAN’T UNSEE IT






Cheetah goes to hug her dead-beat, pregnant father figure, which I thought was nice :)






Hahaha, missed the good bit, but Phoenix tried to hug Zeph to which he responded with a big ‘fffuucckkk yyyuuouuu’






Oh hey, Edgeworth shows up. There’s only like 7 neighbours right now since I tried to kill off the NPCs. They’ll probably be back though.
So anyway, he pulls some Big O and proceeds to trim our hedges. Thanks buddy.






Here’s Phoenix and Edgeworth being gay by the AIDS pool because I can.






Phoenix tries to dance with Eric. Guess what his reaction was.
Seriously though, Eric’s only pleasures are either fucking creepy or self-obsessed. Take his wants: Escape Death, See a Ghost, Reach Creativity Level 7 and Get Into Private School.

Welp, that’s all for today folks, and what a day it’s been. Alien kidnapping, alien rape resulting in male pregnancy for our favourite manic depressive, emotional breakdown for our favourite autistic sociopath and an in-game warning that the kids are going to beome teenagers, in two days.
What a day.

Poll: Should I get the kids into private school or continue to make their lives miserable. If you vote yes, remember that I will take control of Jetx and make him do everything possible to get them in.
If it means selling his body*, so be it >:I
*This is unfortunately impossible


----------



## Icalasari

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> *THE THRILLING REVEAL*
> 
> The Dragonfly Family, Day 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hohoho, here’s something I hadn’t noticed before leaving.
> Let’s open a poll: is Eric gay, straight or will he dedicate his life to the art of piano-playing and die old and bitter?*


All of the above?

Anyways, XD Nice! And whoot! Phoenix and Edgeworth!

Oh, and yes, get them into Private School


----------



## Cheetah

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Here’s Phoenix and Edgeworth being gay by the AIDS pool because I can.


That is _awesome_. Where'd you get the Phoenix and Edgey get-ups? X3;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Cheetah said:


> That is _awesome_. Where'd you get the Phoenix and Edgey get-ups? X3;


Here -> http://www.modthesims2.com/showthread.php?t=289039


----------



## Flareth

Sweet update. Yes to preggers. But will it be named after a forumer or a regular name? If a member, Jax (The character I wanted to get in) can be it.


----------



## H-land

Flareth said:


> Sweet update. Yes to preggers. But will it be named after a forumer or a regular name? If a member, Jax (The character I wanted to get in) can be it.


If it's a girl?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I think I'll just come up with something on the spot, to be honest. But I don't know, we'll see :I

EDIT: Also since I won't be here for most of August I'll try to get a couple of updates in.


----------



## Flora

I AM NOT A CREEP.

I JUST GET SCARED BY THUNDERSTORMS.

Edgey and Phoenix yay.


----------



## Flareth

Honalululand said:


> If it's a girl?


Yes, if it's a girl...unless your questioning my gender....


----------



## shadow_lugia

D:

I was wrong

But yay something interesting >:D

Especially since I read the manual and know what happens on day 2.


----------



## H-land

Flareth said:


> Yes, if it's a girl...unless your questioning my gender....


...That is to say, if it's a guy? (Why did it stop displaying genders in posts? Dangitdangitdangit!)


----------



## Flareth

Honalululand said:


> ...That is to say, if it's a guy? (Why did it stop displaying genders in posts? Dangitdangitdangit!)


 It won't be named after me. Nuff said.


----------



## shadow_lugia

> Hohoho, here’s something I hadn’t noticed before leaving.
> Let’s open a poll: is Eric gay, straight or will he dedicate his life to the art of piano-playing and die old and bitter?*
> *Anyone who votes for anything other than the last option is a fool





> It’s Friday night and the only person awake is Flora. Eric and Cheetah are the worst teenagers ever :I





> Meanwhile, Jetx returns from his job and I discover he got promoted to Convenience Store Clerk. Remember how he did that retarded promotion dance last time, Yeah, he doesn’t even bother with it this time.
> Oh Jetx, you are truly broken.





> NOT CREEPY





> Flora’s just chilling out now, playing the piano, doing the dishes, bein’ cool.
> Oh, and Jetx’s current main want is to find love. Pfffft.





> FUCKING HELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JETX HAS BEEN TAKEN BY THE ALIENS HE’S GONNA GET RAPED
> FUCK THIS SHIT WHERE DO I PUT A GODDAMN GREEN BABY
> WHAT WILL THE NEIGHBOURS SAY A FUCKING GREEN BABY
> And while everyone despairs Flora takes out the trash because she’s pretty chill.
> 
> Pffhaha Zeph suddenly gets a ‘New Family Member’ want, great timing there buddy. ಠ_ಠ





> Erm. Holy bug Batman, Jetx’s corpse floats in mid-air while his states go apeshit and it’s impossible to communicate with him.





> I always love how children pull this little bench out of their ass whenever they need to reach something that’s placed in a high spot. This magic power would save Tom Cruise, David Miscavige and other McCains a lot of trouble.





> Flora harvests the opium, hopefully our family will get some more money. Or at least be high all the time. The difference would be unnoticeable, really.





> I want to reiterate that yes, Eric CAN cook. Just look at his gleeful expression at having completed his, erm, traditional Russian cubes.





> Zeph complains about the lack of ways to get to the sink and makes me doubt his mental capacities once more.





> Jetx comes back just in time to go to work. Oh, those aliens~





> Yeah Flora, you do that. creep





> Guys, I think Eric broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuss.
> So he goes to do some therapeutical counter scrubbing.





> IT'S-A ME, MARIO





> Jetx comes back from work. He’s been preggers for nine hours now which is sort of weird but eh.





> Jetx tries to claw his eyes out to remove the horrible space-rape.
> YOU CAN’T UNSEE IT





> Cheetah goes to hug her dead-beat, pregnant father figure, which I thought was nice :)





> Hahaha, missed the good bit, but Phoenix tried to hug Zeph to which he responded with a big ‘fffuucckkk yyyuuouuu’





> Here’s Phoenix and Edgeworth being gay by the AIDS pool because I can.





> Phoenix tries to dance with Eric. Guess what his reaction was.
> Seriously though, Eric’s only pleasures are either fucking creepy or self-obsessed. Take his wants: Escape Death, See a Ghost, Reach Creativity Level 7 and Get Into Private School.





> Welp, that’s all for today folks, and what a day it’s been. Alien kidnapping, alien rape resulting in male pregnancy for our favourite manic depressive, emotional breakdown for our favourite autistic sociopath and an in-game warning that the kids are going to beome teenagers, in two days.
> What a day.


:3 I love this thread.


----------



## octobr

Guys. Guys. Guys.

When you're replying to this thread please don't make your entire post just quoted images and some repetitive comment like 'this thread is awesome' or 'XD.' It's obnoxious, makes the page harder to load, and stretches it out to all hell. If you have to quote something just quote the text that accompanies the images -- but only those that you _really enjoyed._

I'm sure there's a way you can express how funny this thread is without being annoying. Quoting the images is totally unnecessary because we ~all just saw them~.


That being said, I've always meant to do something like this before -- once I did, but it was a family of eight sims in such a ridiculously huge mansion that the game was too slow to actually play. I have a feeling this is turning out better. :B


----------



## Jetx

Stupid aliens. :(


----------



## Ambipom

Stormecho said:


> I've just feverishly read the whole thing 'cause I missed it before. And just... <3 If I could be put into the next household or something? XD
> 
> The name of your sim, first names only: Storme
> 
> Female
> 
> Age: Teen
> 
> Skin: White
> Hair: Brown
> Eye color: Green
> 
> Hair Style: Shoulder-length-ish, messy.
> 
> Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards: no beard, make-up or glasses. :P A scar would be nice though.
> 
> Attire: Jeans, a comfortable-looking plain shirt. Barefoot, if you have that option. I haven't played in a while, so my memory of it is faulty...
> 
> Birth Sign: Taurus
> 
> Aspiration: Knowledge
> 
> Career: Legionnaire
> --------------------------
> And I find your commentary the meaning of epic. it's so funny! XD I end up having to stifle my laughter because people are giving me weird looks.


If you read the whole thread you should have known there will be NO MORE HOUSEHOLDS.

Seriously people stop saying "Hey name the baby after me," or "Can I join?"

She said no already. :|


----------



## Stormecho

Erk. I meant reading the updates. >< Anyway, deleted, sorry.


----------



## Icalasari

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>


Wait...

What is Cheetah thinking of back there!? O.o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I believe she is thinking about knowledge.


----------



## Flora

Of all things to think of...

Flora's just like "Ooh, hey, look, Eric's gonna get hugged by the spiky haired dude. :D"

:D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Blastoise428 said:


> I believe she is thinking about knowledge.


Indeed, though knowledge is wasted on this family.
Played through two days, will have double-update on Sunday, with the kids' birthday party (it was lame).

Also, Flora and Zeph/Castform, tell me what kind of clothes your teenage selves should wear.
When Zeph grew up he ended up with Eric's clothes and Flora has a black dress that looks too dressy for daily wear :/


----------



## Wilcox

Just responding to say that this:















made me lol so damn hard


----------



## shadow_lugia

Just because this thread is too awesome and cannot die:

Yay double update 8D Twice as much hilarious captions to read through.

This would go well in the "You laugh you lose" thread.


----------



## turbler

shadow_lugia said:


> Just because this thread is too awesome and cannot die:
> 
> Yay double update 8D Twice as much hilarious captions to read through.
> 
> This would go well in the "You laugh you lose" thread.


true...true and the double update should be great


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Working on it, expect update in a couple of hours.


----------



## Flora

Anything but that black dress. :D

Something pretty and blue, please?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

The Dragonfly Family, Day 7

Oh dear, Jetx gets up to pee in one bathroom, runs to another one and throws up ):





THE JOYS OF CHILDBEARING

When he was done vomiting and crying tears of shame, he decided it was time to move on.





That’s the ticket.






‘If I am elected, I will destroy the government.’






‘Kill all politicians…’






‘And increase the police force.’






‘Upon which you will declare me your queen.’






Love how when male Sims throw up their first thought is ‘OH GOD AM I PREGNANT’






For a stove that’s been on fire twice it doesn’t look bad :)






Hahahahaha.

Alright, enough tomfoolery, Jetx, time for action while you can still get in your suit.

SPRING CLEAN TIME FOR HEADMASTER

























God damn it Flora.






Eric makes the call under the watchful eye of the Footless Woman and it’s a date. Now to make sure everything stays pristine till 5.00 P.M. How hard could it be?

I decide to take drastic measures. Pool’s open in case the head wants to take a relaxing, AIDS-filled swim.






This old man checked Eric out, which was mildly disturbing but eh, what neighbourhood doesn’t have a creepy old man.






No, he didn’t get a promotion, he’s just really happy for some reason.






Oh, that’s why.
His bump expanded and he got a cool free shirt.






I put everyone in their best outfits while Jetx discusses high heels with Flora.
I think this whole pregnancy thing’s made him a bit camp.






This is Flora talking to the baby.
Don’t even try, it won’t make the thing any less horrifying when it bursts out of his chest.






Well isn’t this just dandy.






He arrives.
LET’S DO THIS THANG






They immediately go off on a bad start but seem quite content. Head’s totally checking out Jetx’s depressive, alien-infected booty.

Jetx gives him a tour, Cheetah’s making some lobster, Eric and Zeph provide entertainment and Flora’s upstairs burning cake in the plastic oven.
God damn it Flora.






Hello, battered women’s hotline- OH GOD HE’S BACK






Seriously this man just followed him around to scream and yell (and according to this screenshot, make owl noises or something). I’m not sure I want the kids sent to this retard’s school ):






DINNER: SUCCESS






Testing…
Come on, this isn’t Eating With The Enemy, he can’t be very picky I:<






Yeah well fuck you too.

Also, Eric has been dancing for two hours straight now.






Immediately after dinner, the Head goes outside and starts playing darts. Detecting the sound of a metal spike hitting a board, Jetx shows up seconds later and joins his game.
I think this could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship.






Three hours.
Pfff he’s dancing to Sodom and Gomorrah Show. Is there anything you want to share, Eric?






Cheetah exercises while her hair clips through her boobs.
Such grace. Such feeling.






And this guy airguitars the fuck out. I think someone’s been dipping into the happy pills, isn’t that right Jetx?

WE HAVE BEEN ACCEPTED INTO PRIVATE SCHOOL
OH YES
YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS






POOL PARTY






THE SOUTH WILL RISE AGAIN

-------
Okay, I know I said I'd do two updates in one, but I noticed that this thing's huge already. I do have the next update ready, but I'll upload it tomorrow or so.
XOXO


----------



## Flora

...Only I would burn cake in a toy oven while the headmaster's there. :D

I has a pretty bathing suit. :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

:3

This is awesome.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

GOD YES! I love this thread. And Flora's bathing suit _is_ nice.


----------



## cheesecake

I just have to say the Dragonfly Family is HILARIOUS. And with your commentary, Vladimir Putin's LJ.


----------



## Minish

The watchful eye of the Footless Woman...

XD Loving it as always~


----------



## shadow_lugia

>


It's Sailorboy's grandfather :D


----------



## Flora

YOU'RE RIGHT IT IS.  :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

What does Zeph's formal suit look like, anyway?

Or did he just destroy dollhouses the whole time?


----------



## Flora

Good question. :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

o.O You can see Cheetah's buttcrack in that picture...


----------



## Dewgong

Everybody wants to do this, so I don't know if there's any room for me, sounds fun though.

The name of your sim, first names only:
Dew

Male/Female:
Female

Age (Toddler, Child, Teen, Adult, Elderly);
Teen

Skin/Hair/Eye color
Skin colour: Pale, but not too pale.
Hair: Dark blue
Eye colour: Right eye blue, left eye brown (if that's not possible, brown)

Hair Style
Long, side parted hair

Facial Appearance including makeup, glasses, and beards:
Uh nothing, but a cute face. Not very bony. the kinda you could just pinch all day
Attire:
Doesn't matter to me.
Pick a Birth Sign for your Personality: Aries

Pick an Aspiration: Romantic. |:P

Career: Doesn't matter to me.

-

Yes I copied this of espeon's post.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I am giving this another bump.

By asking does time go slower where you are?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

> By asking does time go slower where you are?


Yeah, the Berlin wall just fell yesterday! Isn't that great?

Anyway I've been a little busy with *real life *(tm) but I'll update in a couple of hours or so :I


----------



## shadow_lugia

I mainly just asked that to give this topic a bump :3 No hard feelings, right?


----------



## Dewgong

Yeah it's too late nevermind. :x


----------



## shadow_lugia

YES

WE CAN BUMP THIS EVEN MORE

:3 I think "a couple" is supposed to mean "two..."


----------



## Dewgong

Bumpbumpitybump

I usually equate 'a couple' with 'a few' which means more than two sometimes. 


:o


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

uuugghh I'm sooo sorry you guys, I've just been busy with my trips to Holland and Portugal and the hole in my roof and I just remembered I still have to empty the washing machine and make lunch but
I will update today


----------



## cheesecake

Yay update today!

....hopefully >.>


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

cheesecake said:


> Yay update today!
> 
> ....hopefully >.>


Only not because timetables suck

Everyone think of stuff to name the alien baby while I go to Rotterdam.


----------



## shadow_lugia

We could name it E.T. :D


----------



## cheesecake

> We could name it E.T. :D


Definatley.


----------



## Flareth

Female
---
Jax (You don't have to ^_^)
Aria
Kira

Male
----
Zeke 
John
Rob

How are those for alien names?


----------



## shadow_lugia

And if it's a guy we could name it Yoda


----------



## Zeph

Nice update. And hooray for Private School!

Now, Zeph's clothes as a teen. For the top, maybe something colourful and happy like he has at the moment, and then just ordinary jeans for the bottom.


----------



## Ambipom

Name the alien Deoxys, Yoda, or Chewbacca if it's a boy, and for a girl...

i got nothing


----------



## shadow_lugia

;-; But Deoxys is a girl


----------



## Icalasari

Fgraktm

That sounds alien :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

DD: You're not even proud of how you can cook now?


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

I demand that the baby be named *Lord Xenu*.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Uchuujin. Isn't it awesome? =D


----------



## Zeph

Allodapósmoro. Alien baby.

Or Prasinipaidikítouthanatou. Green child of death.

Or just ignore my suggestions completely.


----------



## shadow_lugia

What does it look like anyway? Is it like in the original Sims where you're just kissing and then the pop-up box comes and just BOOM appears next to the people, or is it a really grose thing that you don't want to take a screenshot of but will just to make us throw up?


----------



## Flora

Nah, it's just like "ARGH THE PAIN."


----------



## Zeph

Well, first they have to be in bed, and then you choose 'Try for baby' from the actions list on the bed. Justlike with 'Woohoo', they go under the covers and the bed stars shaking around and they sort of yell and laugh and things, sparks fly, whatever. If you're successful, you hear a lullaby, and then over the next three days the woman gets bigger and bigger until you get a cutscene where they're surrounded by people, you hear her in pain and suddenly someone turns around holding a baby.

As for alien babies, it's the same process except there's no, erm, visible baby-making process, the man just gets abducted and comes back later pregnant.


----------



## Flora

Yeah, what he said.

Also, ZC, your names scare me. D:


----------



## Zeph

My names? *Is confuzzled*


----------



## Flora

The Greek ones.  They're really looooooooooooooong... D:


----------



## Zeph

Oh. Yeah. Those ones =P


----------



## Flora

Long names scaaare me. O_O


----------



## Ambipom

The Quicker Picker-Upper said:


> I demand that the baby be named *Lord Xenu*.


Ignore my other suggestions. Use this.


----------



## Espeon

Ahaha. Your names all suck.

You need to name it "Slitheen", or something. >:3

Or maybe just a really normal name. Maybe like, Amy or James?
I like Lord Xenu too. :x

OHOHOH!
EMPORER STATHENHOPH!


----------



## Espeon

Lord Xenu-Strathenhoph? D:


----------



## OrangeAipom

Name it Aborted.


----------



## turbler

don't name it anything stupid... give it a normal name!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Strong preference for Xenu.


I just hope he doesn't have twins D:


----------



## Espeon

They can be:
Lord Xenu and Emporer Starthenhoph! 8D!


----------



## shadow_lugia

;-; You didn't like Yoda?


----------



## cheesecake

I like Lord Xenu best. ;D
Ack it's been so long since I could laugh really hard at the Dragonfly family......I know it takes a while to update but if there's something wrong with your computer I can fix that! *gets axe*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm with the popular vote on this one. Xenu. XD


----------



## turbler

I hope there's an update sometime before the end of the weekend!


----------



## shadow_lugia

We're mainly just doing it to bump the topic :3


----------



## Tailsy

I'm sure she can find it on her own without you lot bumping it every two hours. Discussiom about alien baby names = coolio. Bumping = spam. I'll warn you if you keep bumping.

I've only said this about seven million times, which just proves that either I'm actually not posting these things and everything I do is a hallucination in which case fuck, or you're not listening to me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

UPDATE

	
	
		
		
	


	





The Dragonfly Family, Day 8






Pfff aw look at that little bump. And as the Sims 2 is rich in stereotypes, the girls are all over him now.






Don’t you start being emo or I’ll punch you in the fucking throat.






To make up for the faggy dancing the previous day, Eric pulls faces at himself in the mirror because it makes him feel tough and manly :D






Jetx desperately tries to shoo Cheetah out of the bathroom so he can take a shower and Cheetah pretty much tells him to go fuck himself while she continues to check out her face in the mirror.
Bitch.






HEY LIL’ GUY IT’S YOUR BIG DAY :)






YOURS TOO BUT TO A LESSER EXTENT BECAUSE PERIODS SUCK ASS


Aww. I hope he’s not crying ):






LAST TIME THIS HAPPENS or at least ‘till the facehugger shows up.






Eric broke the piano.
Is anyone surprised.






Note that while he’s thinking about food he’s going upstairs to play with Flora, which is slightly menacing.






Jetx invites Phoenix over because he wants them to be friends. Little did he know Phoenix was now a ZOMBIE AAAAAAA

PRIVATE/PUBLIC SCHOOL TIME

Doesn’t the uniform look spiffy?










Flora has a black hole under her dress.
What










):>

We’ll have a party when you come home, kiddies!






Exclusively, you may use the pool today, but come back tomorrow and I’ll kill you.


It’s eleven in the morning, he’s got a guest and he goes and sleeps in his underwear.
Some things never change.






Imagine a Manic Depressive, wrought with sorrow, sleeping the day away on his pregnancy leave when two teenagers burst into the room and start shouting wildly about their A+ grade.
The Manic Depressive cheers and smiles but inwardly cries and feels like punching everyone and shouting ‘WHY DO YOU DO THIS’
The Manic Depressive is me.

Ahaha one of Cheetah’s wants is ‘Jetx Meets Aliens!’
She’s horrible.






B-B-B-BUMP EXPANSIOON

I made Jetx throw a party and from the limited roster of characters to invite Jetx called Phoenix, the headmaster, that douche from the first day and two kids I don’t remember nor care about.






Welp, here goes nothing. PUBERTY POWERS ACTIVATE






I’m pretty sure Zeph’s being ignored. At least if he gets depressed it’ll fit his artist persona.






Suddenly everyone goes insane and they pull out these rollers and paper trumpets from goddamn nowhere.






This looks like a redneck wedding.






Oh come oooon.
Zeph, I’m sure you look up to Eric but don’t steal his fucking clothes D:<






And Flora stole Cheetah’s party dress.
Oh you kids.






Everyone grabs some cake and makes small talk but no one does anything to have fun so the party fails.
Flora and Zeph take swigs from the bottles behind the bar when no one’s looking.






But yeah, everything’s going pretty well. No one having it off on the kitchen table, no one lying in a puddle of vomit, nothing creepy. I’m pleasantly surpri





Fucking Sims.






Okay seriously. She goes through her whole childhood without a single accident and the day she turns 16 or whatever she wets herself.
These people.

The party ends and, well.




















All’s well in Simland.

Bonus: Here's what the family looks like now:





Girl permanently in her party dress, pregnant man, gay autist, snark girl and clone boy.
Well,


----------



## Flareth

xDDDD Flora looks good.


----------



## shadow_lugia

He looks kinda stupid in that picture.

Before he was so cuuuuuuuute DD:

Now we look forward to Cheetah and Eric growing up instead :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Nice update. And hooray for Private School!
> 
> Now, Zeph's clothes as a teen. For the top, maybe something colourful and happy like he has at the moment, and then just ordinary jeans for the bottom.


I can give you a Unicorn Power t-shirt.

no but seriously The Sims doesn't have much happy clothing, I'll search MTS2 for something :v


----------



## Zeph

Unicorn Power sounds fine :P Unless something better pops up.

Anyway. Zeph looks cool, I suppose. Except for the clothes. Grey=Ew.


----------



## cheesecake

Eck Zeph is ugly now ;-; He was way cuter as a kid, lol. This is still awesome though :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Exclusively, you may use the pool today, but come back tomorrow and I’ll kill you.


I found this, but there's one flaw.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Jetx invites Phoenix over because he wants them to be friends. Little did he know Phoenix was now a ZOMBIE AAAAAAA


Also:



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Anyway I've been a little busy with *real life *(tm)


made me laugh harder than anything else in here xD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

ARE YOU GUYS PSYCHED ABOUT TOMORROW'S UPDATE


----------



## nastypass

WOO

YEAH

AWESOME


...wait it isn't here yet

damn  :c


----------



## cheesecake

YES YES YES I'M READY!


----------



## Flora

*facepalm* _Smart_ Sim-self, deciding to have a bladder overload the day she becomes a teenager. -.-


----------



## shadow_lugia

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ARE YOU GUYS PSYCHED ABOUT TOMORROW'S UPDATE


OH MY GOD THERE'S AN UPDATE TOMMOROW


----------



## Flareth

I'm psyched. You are hilarious.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

OH NO

THE THREAD'S OVER

D:

I just read through all 12 pages of it. I was sooo afraid there wouldn't be an update on page 12 but YESSS. Anyway it's tomorrow now so.

I laughed so freaking hard you have no idea. xD


----------



## nastypass

IT IS TOMORROW

WHERE IS MY UPDATE

KILL THE LAETPERSON


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Walker said:


> IT IS TOMORROW
> 
> WHERE IS MY UPDATE
> 
> KILL THE LAETPERSON


IT'S STILL TOMORROW WHERE I LIVE
SORT OF

The Dragonfly Family, Day 9

We now return to our regularly scheduled update.






So, what happened in a month? Well, the minute I return I’m greeted with Zeph pulling a disgusted face at the phone and a big-bellied Jetx sitting amidst filth, on one of the chairs usually around the table, which is in the garden.






Flora emanates radioactive stink lines after peeing herself on her first day as a teenager and Cheetah mocks her, still wearing her rainbow-bum bathing suit. Eric’s nowhere to be seen.
I don’t even try. They’re natural rednecks.

Jetx just sits there and keeps complaining about the nasty smell. WELL DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT YOU MANIC DEPRESSIVE WASTE OF FOOD ):<






Whoa, um. Okay. Right after I get her some new clothes, Flora spontaneously bursts into tears.
Yeah well who died and made you stylist.






Aww, look everyone! It’s Zeph’s first time getting eye-candy!
I have to keep reminding myself they're not related to not feel creeped out.






Hey Zeph, you’re looking, erm, pretty cool.






Second in many crying moments from Flora.






‘BIRTHDAY NOOGIE!’
‘Huhuhu, sweet.’






Cheetah tries to share some gossip with Flora, who turns around, scowls and ignores her, showing the maturity level of a seven-year-old.
Which she had, until six hours ago.






SHE MAKE CHEETAH A SAD ):






Outcome of the conversation between Zeph and Dapper Gentleman.






hey guys whats going on in this thread living room.






FUCKING EYE TESTS! CHRIST!






Eric’s arms clip through his torso as Flora teases him about his lack of social life.
Yeah Flora of all things to pick, choose the one thing you two have in common.

















GEEZ I DON’T UNDERSTAND WHY DO OUR APPLIANCES ALWAYS STOP WORKING






COCKROACHES






KILL IT KILL IT WITH THE DEADLY HUME






Cheetah stares wistfully out of the window, wondering whether she’ll ever be allowed to leave this nightmare.

Clue: No.







Hahaha Jetx wants to get married, poor bastard.












Revenge has never been so sweet.







The kids just got on the bus, wonder what Jetx is up to.











Okay, I went to the bathroom for a couple of seconds and when I came back he was like this and I seriously thought he’d died or something.






It’s like the cover of Little Children.
Only with less paedophiles and more Mpreg.






Master Jenkins’s Book Club, tally ho, pip pip, bang on.






Flora apparently understands Braille.






One of Flora’s Wants was to buy a Jacuzzi, so I obliged.
This will hopefully lead to some hot sim luvin’.

Flora suddenly puts her book down and runs away, I wonder wh





GOOD CHRIST 

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/5636/sims22008083121504775oy5.bmp

Aww, he has big blue eyes, just like Dadd-
Mumm-
Mammy.

And thus, Lord Xenu is born.






I decide to sacrifice a small corner of the girls’ bedroom for him, and hang two paintings. A barren landscape and Jesus, both to remind him of who he is. The barren landscape, that he must be ruthless, the Jesus, to remind him that he must milk as much cash as possible from the future religion based on hatred towards him.






Then nothing happens for three hours.
You do get a good look at Zeph’s t-shirt here though. It is the best t-shirt I could make. It SHINES






I don’t know what’s going on here and I’m not sure I want to.






What would you call the Flinstones if they were gay?
Fags.






Okay, so food rots quickly in this game but this is ridiculous, the bottle’s been there for only an hour.
Lord Xenu’s first threat to humanity: rot-inducing saliva.

And so, they go to sleep.
While Xenu lies awake.

Watching.


----------



## cheesecake

HOLY SHIT Lord Xenu can FLOAT! xD


----------



## Flora

The Jesus thing made me laugh. ^^

Holy crap, Flora's emotional like I am.  (Not emo. _Emotional._ There's a difference.)


----------



## Icalasari

O.O Wait until Eric becomes an adult. Then Flora sleeping in the same bed will be... Kind of creepy...


----------



## Flareth

Aww....Xenu's adorable.


----------



## cheesecake

Did they die
No updates x(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

cheesecake said:


> Did they die
> No updates x(


Actually during one of my 'this-doesn't-count' games, wher eI don't save at the end, Jetx died of hunger because he never went to get food downstairs.
Hurr durr

Anyway I'm really sorry but I've been kind of busy with life in general, and due to the general lack of comments I thought people had lost interest. I'll try to have something up during the course of this week.


----------



## Zeph

Updat-alicious!

I love Zeph's shirt XD

_Lord Xenu is always watching..._


----------



## Flora

Hah, good thing for teh bump. My sis would've been devastated if it died.

Yes my sister randomly bookmarked this. ^^


----------



## shadow_lugia

That's because everything was summed up in:



Flareth said:


> Aww....Xenu's adorable.


There is no more words.


----------



## cheesecake

> Anyway I'm really sorry but I've been kind of busy with life in general, and due to the general lack of comments I thought people had lost interest. I'll try to have something up during the course of this week.


Yay! I was just trying to make sure you didn't forget ^^;




> Hah, good thing for teh bump. My sis would've been devastated if it died.


Well I got a warning for reviving it...it said not to bump up dead threads. x.x;
Which is a good point, I didn't think it was really dead though. :/


----------



## Tailsy

It was a warning, not an infraction.


----------



## cheesecake

> It was a warning, not an infraction.


Oh...sorry, I got em mixed up.


----------



## spirea-yucca

Well, I think that we are all thankful for you taking the risk!!! This thread is too awesome to die.... <3


----------



## Dewgong

...

I feel strange, just sitting here, and laughing, well, more like choking on my water. 

With my parents in the room. x33


----------



## Flareth

I can't wait for the next update. I am sorta doing this on the PS2 Sims game. Sonata got abducted on the first night/day/whatever. Jax was asleep. She woke up, freaked out, and then went to clean some dishes and went to the bathroom.

Sonata spent hours with the telescope. And Jax peed on the floor. And passed out on it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Oh yeah by the way sorry for the lack of update last week, my Sims disk got scratched as fuck somehow and I had to get a new one :v
I hope Jetx won't die, he keeps forgetting to eat ):


----------



## Flareth

Eh, do you have the data or do you have to start all over? Seems like she still has the data.


----------



## Zeph

Flareth said:


> Eh, do you have the data or do you have to start all over? Seems like she still has the data.


The data is stored in your hard drive, not on the disc.


----------



## Ayame

I love this thread; it's okay if you don't update for a bit- it builds suspense.  :D
Alien baby= cool.
:3
Sorry for bumping, but I haven't posted before.
Oh, and as a sidenote, Woohoo doesn't just happen; you have to select.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I randomly decided to try this with the original Sims at school :3

And they're attracted to the telescope the same way Eric is drawn to the piano. The guy got abducted by aliens already.

It was fun to see him fall out of the sky and land on his butt. Then he got into the hot tub like nothing had happened.
He has a pink Speedo too <3


----------



## Flareth

Sonata was extremly attracted to the telescope. She got abducted on the FIRST NIGHT.


----------



## T-man

Hey? What happened to this thread? Did the author die? Is his PC salvageable? 



Or is he just busy, which is the first thing I said and I said nothing else.


----------



## Ayame

T-man said:


> Hey? What happened to this thread? Did the author die? Is his PC salvageable?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is he just busy, which is the first thing I said and I said nothing else.


Um, T-man.  I'm likely going to be warned for bumping for this, (so sorry mods), but _she_ just let it die.
And darn you for getting my hopes up for a revival and having them dashed cruelly across rocks.
No more necroing old threads, okay?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

i'm vladimir putin don't pansy me up ):<

Anyway SORRY GUYS BUT i've been either drawing (esp. my comic), reading, studying Physics/Chem/Bio or writing gay History essays so I haven't been able to play the Sims since the last time I updated this ):
And I think my computer's gone to shit or something because every time I try to play a game on it (any game) it bugs up and keeps pausing by itself which made Portal too frustrating to play ):>

FORIGVE ME when I have my Summer break I'll maybe re-make this thread an continue where I left off.
and anyway the thread isn't very funny so you guys'll be better off without it :v


----------

